# TaraEffe: traditrice da sempre



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti. 
Mi iscrivo a questo forum solo oggi, nonostante vi legga da diverse settimane. 
Dietro il nome TaraEffe, scrive una ragazza all'apparenza tranquilla, introspettiva a cui non piace farsi notare. Non mi trucco, non metto tacchi nè abiti vistosi, sono.. la ragazza della porta accanto. Magari, chi lo sa, sono proprio la tua vicina, una tua allieva, o una tua insegnante, oppure l'insegnante della tua vicina, o di tua figlia  
Sono qui perchè ho quello che le persone "normali" (con cui mi confondo benissimo) definisce un "problema": Sono una traditrice cronica. 
Ho 27 anni, forse vi stupirà ma.. sono nata traditrice. Non ho avuto un primo amore, ne ho avuti due insieme: una relazione con un mio compagno di classe ed una a distanza con un ragazzo che vedevo di rado. Ovviamente l'uno non sapeva dell'altro. Da lì, non sono mai riuscita a contenere la mia infedeltà. Ho avuto storie lunghe, di due persone sono stata molto molto innamorata ma... li ho sempre traditi. Attenzione però: non li ho traditi con gente appena conosciuta, con un bel ragazzo conosciuto al bar. Questo, per ragioni che non mi so spiegare, non sono mai riuscita a farlo.  Li ho traditi con miei amici, con altre persone che già conoscevo e stimavo di cui ero attratta a cui non avevo detto di essere fidanzata.  Il risultato: i miei fidanzati non sanno di essere traditi, e i miei amanti non sanno di essere amanti. Trombamici, semmai, ma amanti no, non lo hanno mai sospettato. E a "trombamico-relazione"terminata, siamo sempre riusciti a restare amici. Non ci vediamo spesso, però ci sentiamo telematicamente e ci confidiamo in merito a problemi su casa, famiglia, lavoro. Ma non relazioni.. loro si aprono con me parlandomi delle ragazze che hanno avuto, cosa che io non faccio MAI. Stranamente, nessuno si domanda perchè. E nessuno si domanda come mai alla domanda "frequenti qualcuno?" La mia risposta sia sempre ed immancabilmente negativa, o comunque molto vaga "nulla di importante". 
Arrivata a 27 anni, mi domando se sia il caso di cambiare. Al momento ho 2 persone, diversissime fra loro, per cui nutro forti sentimenti. Uno è il ragazzo con cui mi frequento, di fatto, il mio ragazzo. E l'altro è un mio ex che, ignaro della mia indole traditrice, vorrebbe tornare con me... e che ho già accettato di incontrare fra qualche settimana. Ed io sono spaccata, fra la mia curiosità e bisogno di cambiare, e la voglia di una vita più stabile.. e forse più sincera.


Vi prego, bacchettoni astenetevi. "Sono una stronza, faccio schifo, mi dovrei vergnare, le persone non si feriscono.." le so già tutte, non è necessario che mi rispondiate. 
A chi invece, come me, è traditore cronico, chiedo di rispondere. Non ho mai incontrato nessuno come me, e spero di potermi confrontare con chi ha il mio stesso "problema".


----------



## erab (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi iscrivo a questo forum solo oggi, nonostante vi legga da diverse settimane.
> Dietro il nome TaraEffe, scrive una ragazza all'apparenza tranquilla, introspettiva a cui non piace farsi notare. Non mi trucco, non metto tacchi nè abiti vistosi, sono.. la ragazza della porta accanto. Magari, chi lo sa, sono proprio la tua vicina, una tua allieva, o una tua insegnante, oppure l'insegnante della tua vicina, o di tua figlia
> Sono qui perchè ho quello che le persone "normali" (con cui mi confondo benissimo) definisce un "problema": Sono una traditrice cronica.
> ...


Posso chiederti se sei mai stata "scoperta" dal tuo compagno del momento?


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Vi prego, bacchettoni astenetevi. "Sono una stronza, faccio schifo, mi dovrei vergnare, le persone non si feriscono.." le so già tutte, non è necessario che mi rispondiate.
> A chi invece, come me, è traditore cronico, chiedo di rispondere. Non ho mai incontrato nessuno come me, e spero di potermi confrontare con chi ha il mio stesso "problema".


A me sembra che il tuo unico problema sia tu stessa.
Definisci bacchettoni chi ti direbbe che sei un stronza e poi fai di tutto per dare l'impressione contraria, salvo poi fare la stronza "di nascosto" , averne dubbi e ragionare per compartimenti standard (avere una vita stabile e sincera non vuol dire avere solo una relazione e basta, ci sono anche altre vie).
Perché invece di farti passare per brava ragazza (sinceramente tutta la descrizione iniziale è alquanto nauseante) non metti in chiaro, preventivamente, con i tuoi partner che sei una traditrice, che ti piace avere relazioni con più di una persona contemporaneamente. 
Avresti risolto quasi tutti i tuoi problemi: stabilità del ragazzo che saprebbe cosa aspettarsi da te in qualunque caso e tu saresti te stessa, libera di scopare e tradire con chi ti pare senza farti tutte 'ste menate, rapporto paritario, ecc...


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se sei mai stata "scoperta" dal tuo compagno del momento?


Lo ha scritto: 





> Il risultato: i miei fidanzati non sanno di essere traditi, e i miei amanti non sanno di essere amanti.


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

*Fai pure qualsiasi domanda*



erab ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se sei mai stata "scoperta" dal tuo compagno del momento?


Solo una volta, tanto tempo fa. Uscivo con un ragazzo, tromb-amico con cui non volevo una relazione, e una sera lo tradii con un altro mio amico... lui lo scoprì e ci rimase male. Mi vergognai moltissimo... però, di fatto, ci rimase male per un senso di "possesso" e non per sentimento, non eravamo innamorati e non ci eravamo fatti promesse di alcun tipo. Con l'altro, dopo questo evento, fui onesta e gli dissi che che avevo un altra relazione non seria, che stavo troncando. Ci rimase male per il fatto che non gliene avessi parlato prima, mi scusai e tornammo ad essere amici e saltuariamente trombamici. Ora abitiamo lontani e ci sentiamo regolarmente per via telematica.


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me sembra che il tuo unico problema sia tu stessa. //
> Avresti risolto quasi tutti i tuoi problemi: stabilità del ragazzo che saprebbe cosa aspettarsi da te in qualunque caso e tu saresti te stessa, libera di scopare e tradire con chi ti pare senza farti tutte 'ste menate, rapporto paritario, ecc...


Come si fa ad ammetterlo? 
Come posso dire a qualcuno "ehi, non sono mai stata fedele a nessuno in vita mia". Il fatto, Eliade, è che non sono una stronza, sono una buona amica ed una pessima fidanzata! E sono attratta da "bravi ragazzi" non da traditori. Nessuno delle persone che conosco si sforzerebbe un minimo di capire perchè sono così. Ed il giudizio degli altri mi spaventa. A morte.


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Come si fa ad ammetterlo?
> Come posso dire a qualcuno "ehi, non sono mai stata fedele a nessuno in vita mia". Il fatto, Eliade, è che non sono una stronza, sono una buona amica ed una pessima fidanzata! E sono attratta da "bravi ragazzi" non da traditori. Nessuno delle persone che conosco si sforzerebbe un minimo di capire perchè sono così. Ed il giudizio degli altri mi spaventa. A morte.


Questo potrebbe dirtelo tebe (un utente di questo forum, donna), lei lo dice sempre preventivamente che non è un tipo fedele...
Non devi dire che non sei mai stata fedele, devi dire che la fedeltà non è uno dei tuoi valori (non dai fedeltà e non la pretendi..perché non la pretendi vero?), che per te sesso extra e sentimento della coppia sono slegati.
A me sembra che a momenti non ti accetti nemmeno tu...


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me sembra che il tuo unico problema sia tu stessa.
> Definisci bacchettoni chi ti direbbe che sei un stronza e poi fai di tutto per dare l'impressione contraria, salvo poi fare la stronza "di nascosto" , averne dubbi e ragionare per compartimenti standard (avere una vita stabile e sincera non vuol dire avere solo una relazione e basta, ci sono anche altre vie).
> Perché invece di farti passare per brava ragazza (sinceramente tutta la descrizione iniziale è alquanto nauseante) non metti in chiaro, preventivamente, con i tuoi partner che sei una traditrice, che ti piace avere relazioni con più di una persona contemporaneamente.
> Avresti risolto quasi tutti i tuoi problemi: stabilità del ragazzo che saprebbe cosa aspettarsi da te in qualunque caso e tu saresti te stessa, libera di scopare e tradire con chi ti pare senza farti tutte 'ste menate, rapporto paritario, ecc...





Eliade ha detto:


> Questo potrebbe dirtelo tebe (un utente di questo forum, donna), lei lo dice sempre preventivamente che non è un tipo fedele...
> Non devi dire che non sei mai stata fedele, devi dire che la fedeltà non è uno dei tuoi valori (non dai fedeltà e non la pretendi..perché non la pretendi vero?), che per te sesso extra e sentimento della coppia sono slegati.
> A me sembra che a momenti non ti accetti nemmeno tu...


concordo!


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

*Hai ragione, non mi accetto.*



Eliade ha detto:


> Questo potrebbe dirtelo tebe (un utente di questo forum, donna), lei lo dice sempre preventivamente che non è un tipo fedele... A me sembra che a momenti non ti accetti nemmeno tu...


No, non mi accetto. Non sono instabile solo emotivamente, sono.. instabile su tutto. Mi trasferisco spesso perchè mi annoio facilmente dei posti per la stessa ragione cambio spesso lavoro. E vorrei essere diversa. Vorrei... essere qualcosa che forse non posso essere. 
Il ragazzo con cui mi frequento, all'inizio, mi disse di volere una relazione aperta. La cosa mi stupì, e decisi di provare. Dopo qualche settimane mi chiese se avessi avuto altri, la risposta era negativa (davvero questa volta, non lo avevo tradito). E lui tirò un sospiro di sollievo, dicendo che si era riscoperto geloso. E da lì... non ci siamo promessi monogamia ma, di fatto, lui monogamo lo è stato. E fino ad ora anch'io. Con lui, per la prima volta, ho provato ad accennare al mio problema... dicendogli che non avevo avuto il coraggio di parlare di lui al mio ex. E gli ho anche detto che vorrei incontrarlo per chiarirmi le idee. Lui mi ha detto di fare, ma... non credo si aspetti che lo tradisca e poi torni da lui come se niente fosse. 
Hai ragione, mi metto nei pasticci da sola.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> No, non mi accetto. Non sono instabile solo emotivamente, sono.. instabile su tutto. *Mi trasferisco spesso perchè mi annoio facilmente dei posti per la stessa ragione cambio spesso lavoro. E vorrei essere diversa. Vorrei... essere qualcosa che forse non posso essere. *
> Il ragazzo con cui mi frequento, all'inizio, mi disse di volere una relazione aperta. La cosa mi stupì, e decisi di provare. Dopo qualche settimane mi chiese se avessi avuto altri, la risposta era negativa (davvero questa volta, non lo avevo tradito). E lui tirò un sospiro di sollievo, dicendo che si era riscoperto geloso. E da lì... non ci siamo promessi monogamia ma, di fatto, lui monogamo lo è stato. E fino ad ora anch'io. Con lui, per la prima volta, ho provato ad accennare al mio problema... dicendogli che non avevo avuto il coraggio di parlare di lui al mio ex. E gli ho anche detto che vorrei incontrarlo per chiarirmi le idee. Lui mi ha detto di fare, ma... non credo si aspetti che lo tradisca e poi torni da lui come se niente fosse.
> Hai ragione, mi metto nei pasticci da sola.



ciao, 
secondo me il punto è tutto sul neretto! 
io credo che prima di tutto tu debba capire te stessa allora forse poi sarai pronta per "affrontare" gli altri!


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao,
> secondo me il punto è tutto sul neretto!
> io credo che prima di tutto tu debba capire te stessa allora forse poi sarai pronta per "affrontare" gli altri!


E come si fa Simy? 
Non so da che parte prendere.


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao,
> secondo me il punto è tutto sul neretto!
> io credo che prima di tutto tu debba capire te stessa allora forse poi sarai pronta per "affrontare" gli altri!


Quoto!


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> E come si fa Simy?
> Non so da che parte prendere.


Beh, tanto per incominciare io non ho ben capito cosa è che non ti accetti di te?
L'essere traditrice? Il mentire? L'instabilità in tutto




TaraEffe ha detto:


> No, non mi accetto. Non sono instabile solo emotivamente, sono.. instabile su tutto. Mi trasferisco spesso perchè mi annoio facilmente dei posti per la stessa ragione cambio spesso lavoro. E vorrei essere diversa. Vorrei... essere qualcosa che forse non posso essere.


Come vorresti essere?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi iscrivo a questo forum solo oggi, nonostante vi legga da diverse settimane.
> Dietro il nome TaraEffe, scrive una ragazza all'apparenza tranquilla, introspettiva a cui non piace farsi notare. Non mi trucco, non metto tacchi nè abiti vistosi, sono.. la ragazza della porta accanto. Magari, chi lo sa, sono proprio la tua vicina, una tua allieva, o una tua insegnante, oppure l'insegnante della tua vicina, o di tua figlia
> Sono qui perchè ho quello che le persone "normali" (con cui mi confondo benissimo) definisce un "problema": Sono una traditrice cronica.
> ...


Quale problema , scusa ?
Benvenuta


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Settembre 2012)

Ciao Tara. Siamo abbbastanza simili. Sono uomo, non ti far ingannare dal nick.
Ti consiglio di dire apertamente, così facevo io, a tutti quelli con cui esci di non avere l'esclusiva e che stai frequentando abitualmente tizio o caio. In maniera assolutamente onesta. E che quando hai un appuntamento e l'altro o gli altri ti chiedono di uscire dici che sei impegnata con Arturo o Sempronio.
Vedrai che vivrai dei risvolti molto interessanti che potranno portarti a migliorare se vuoi migliorare la tua situazione "affettiva" e a capire molto di più gli altri e le persone.
Non c'è niente di sbagliato in te. Qualcuno lo penserà sicuramente o lo ha già pensato e già scritto. Con molta probabilità la tua indole è questa e  c'è poco da fare.

Posso ulteriormente dirti :
Se il tuo percorso di vita, la tua restrospettiva, la tua autocritica ti ha reso consapevole di quello che sei, sappi che la strada non solo è molto lunga , ma difficile con nessuna sicurezza di arrivare ad un obiettivo ben preciso o che ti soddisfi. Quello che sei non è accettabile dalla società perchè è la stessa società impreparata a determinate persone.
Spero che questo ti sia abbastanza chiaro.


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

*E sei solo?*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ciao Tara. Siamo abbbastanza simili.


Sì, la società non mi accetterà mai, del resto.. sono io la prima a non accettarmi. Non mi faccio "schifo", infondo, ho sempre presa cura di tutte le persone con cui sono stata, altrimenti non si spiega perchè saremmo ancora amici dopo anni ed anni. Quello che mi fa paura, Fata Ignorante, è che questo modo di essere mi porterà ad essere sola. Fino ad ora non mi è pesato, onestamente raramente mi sono sentita in colpa. Però.. per quanto tempo potò essere così?  Non finirò con l'essere inevitabilmente sola?


----------



## Circe (9 Settembre 2012)

*Ci risiamo....*

Per imparare nella vita bisogna ascoltare anche i pareri contrari....se a priori specificate nel vostro post ed eliminate dalla discussione la parte opposta e in questo caso i traditi o chi sembra moralista o bacchettone, che cosa imparerai da chi tradisce come te x abitudine?io sono stata tradita, ma ho imparato tanto dai traditori, proprio qui dentro....grazie anche a loro ne sto venendo fuori.....


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Non finirò con l'essere inevitabilmente sola?


Vuoi che ti risponda cinicamente? Lo posso fare. Ma ti stendo.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> E come si fa Simy?
> Non so da che parte prendere.


inizia con l'essere onesta con te stessa e con gli altri! è sempre meglio una brutta verità che una bella bugia...



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ciao Tara. Siamo abbbastanza simili. Sono uomo, non ti far ingannare dal nick.
> Ti consiglio di dire apertamente, così facevo io, a tutti quelli con cui esci di non avere l'esclusiva e che stai frequentando abitualmente tizio o caio. In maniera assolutamente onesta. E che quando hai un appuntamento e l'altro o gli altri ti chiedono di uscire dici che sei impegnata con Arturo o Sempronio.
> Vedrai che vivrai dei risvolti molto interessanti che potranno portarti a migliorare se vuoi migliorare la tua situazione "affettiva" e a capire molto di più gli altri e le persone.
> Non c'è niente di sbagliato in te. Qualcuno lo penserà sicuramente o lo ha già pensato e già scritto. Con molta probabilità la tua indole è questa e  c'è poco da fare.
> ...



concordo sull'onesta ma non sul fatto di non essere accettati! perchè? 



TaraEffe ha detto:


> Sì, la società non mi accetterà mai, del resto.. sono io la prima a non accettarmi. Non mi faccio "schifo", infondo, ho sempre presa cura di tutte le persone con cui sono stata, altrimenti non si spiega perchè saremmo ancora amici dopo anni ed anni. Quello che mi fa paura, Fata Ignorante, è che questo modo di essere mi porterà ad essere sola. Fino ad ora non mi è pesato, onestamente raramente mi sono sentita in colpa. Però.. per quanto tempo potò essere così?  Non finirò con l'essere inevitabilmente sola?


dipende da cosa intendi per restare sola....si può essere soli anche se in realtà si è circondati da affetti
forse il tuo "modo di essere" è proprio condizionato dalla paura di restare sola..ci hai mai pensato?
prova ad accettarti di più...


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti risponda cinicamente? Lo posso fare. Ma ti stendo.



non fare il cattivo


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

*la fedeltà è solo sessuale?*



Circe ha detto:


> Per imparare nella vita bisogna ascoltare anche i pareri contrari...io sono stata tradita, ma ho imparato tanto dai traditori, proprio qui dentro....grazie anche a loro ne sto venendo fuori.....


Hai ragione Circe. 
Forse mi sono espressa male, e mi domando se sia il caso di cambiare il post iniziale. Preferirei non essere insultata. Però.. l'opinione di qualcuno che è stato tradito, che mi faccia capire come ci si sente, e perchè la fedeltà sessuale sia ritenuta importante, mi insegnerebbe tanto. E se potessi parlarmene, te ne sarei molto grata.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Per imparare nella vita bisogna ascoltare anche i pareri contrari....se a priori specificate nel vostro post ed eliminate dalla discussione la parte opposta e in questo caso i traditi o chi sembra moralista o bacchettone, che cosa imparerai da chi tradisce come te x abitudine?io sono stata tradita, ma ho imparato tanto dai traditori, proprio qui dentro....grazie anche a loro ne sto venendo fuori.....


si è solo messa sulla difensiva... 
i miei pareri li sta ascoltando.... quindi 


e poi Circe sta ragazza sta chiedendo aiuto...lo sa da sola che sta sbagliando...e non riesce ad uscirne


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

*Tira forte*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti risponda cinicamente? Lo posso fare. Ma ti stendo.


Stendimi. Sii onesto. Sei la prima persona che dice di essere come me. Quasi fossimo una razza a parte... lo siamo?


----------



## Circe (9 Settembre 2012)

Tara , quando sono arrivata qui, in piena crisi, appena ho scoperto che mio  marito mi ha tradita x anni con la mia migliore amica, ce l'avevo con il mondo. I traditori mi hanno anche preso x il culo inizialmente....perchè piangevo x una cosa che x loro era normale. Ma a me è servito anche quello....e mentre i traditi mi coccolavano e mi facevano una carezza, i traditori mi svegliavano e mi aprivano gli occhi. A volte mi é venuta voglia di mandarli a farsi fottere e non scrivere più, a volte invece mi sono sentita capita anche da loro. Ma non generalizzo pero'...perche ci sono i traditori coerenti e i traditori infami che se la raccontano e si auto giustificano addossando agli altri le colpe del proprio operato. Io non ho niente da insegnarti. So solo che ho amato un uomo che é diventato mio marito, con cui ho condiviso tutto, con cui ho avuto dei figli....e sll'improvviso quando l'ho scoperto....mi è crollato tutto e non l'ho riconosciuto più. Mi ha spezzato il cuore, che altro dirti....


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

[QUOTE
e poi Circe sta ragazza sta chiedendo aiuto...lo sa da sola che sta sbagliando...e non riesce ad uscirne[/QUOTE]

So che posso fare molto male, e questo mi spaventa.  Simone (nome di fantasia) è forse l'unica persona di cui sia stata veramente innamorata, mi vuole bene davvero. Se sapesse cosa ho fatto ci resterebbe molto male. Di fatto.. non se lo merita. E' l'unica persona per cui mi sia sentita in colpa.. Ho provato a non tradirlo, ma non ce l'ho fatta. E così, due anni fa, l'ho lasciato. Mi ha cercata moltissimo, e l'ho sempre allontanato. 
Il problema è che qualsiasi ragazzo io abbia incontrato in questi due anni, l'ho sempre paragonato a lui. Di fatto.. in questi due anni ho avuto dei tromba-amici ma nessuna relazione. 
Qualche mese fa ho incontrato di nuovo il mio attuale ragazzo, Carlo. Voi non ci crederete ma fu il mio primo bacio a 14 anni. Ora abbiamo una relazione che va avanti da sei mesi e, nonostante avessimo cominciato come coppia aperta, non ci siamo mai traditi. 
Più volte, di fronte a certi atteggiamenti di Carlo, l'ho paragonato a Simone, e... devo dire che Simone mi manca.  Adesso Simone ha delle ferie e mi ha proposto di andare via con lui. Non sa della mia relazione con Carlo (e Carlo sa che non ho mai avuto il coraggio di dire al mio ex di lui), e... ho accettato. 

Adesso però sono piena di dubbi. Sto facendo del male sia a Carlo che a Simone?


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Stendimi. Sii onesto. Sei la prima persona che dice di essere come me. Quasi fossimo una razza a parte... lo siamo?


Hai 27 anni, non sarai mai fedele, doni te stessa incosapevolmente perchè forse vuoi far stare bene persone che stanno male per poi farle stare bene con altri. Sei un ottima consigliera per gli altri. Quando ti doni e doni te stessa che sia il tuo corpo e il tuo amore o anche la tua mente, esaurisci il tuo compito vedendo poi l'altro appagato e felice con un altra persona grazie a quello che tu hai donato in precedenza. Ma tu felice non lo sarai mai davvero.

Conosci perfettamente la tua natura, e la tua natura non è accettabile nella società monogama creata, sviluppata e radicata di oggi.
Hai poche scelte.
Se non vuoi rimanere sola. Perchè così sarà non ti resta che alcune vie. :
A) Continui per la tua strada, e improvvisamente ti ritroverai a 40 anni, con l'ennesimo partner che scoprirà il tuo tradimento ma non ti farà più effetto la sua delusione ti farà più effetto il fatto di rientrare nel letto di qualcuno in maniera molto veloce per non rimanere sola e ci farai un figlio, per stare verso i 50 anni sulle spalle di un separato o un divorziato al quale seberai tanto rancore da infliggere a tuo figlio/a la colpa della tua natura.
B ) Il tuo orologio biologico corre, a breve ti ritroverai attorniata di amiche con il pancione, sposate che si stanno per sposare e tu inveitabilmente single e cercherai di andare ai ripari il prima possibile.Ti innamori di uno, bravo, ci fai una famiglia, ma di tanto in tanto ti doni a qualcun altro per non perdere la tua natura e la tua indole, rischierai il matrimonio, non rimarrai sola, perchè con lui ci farai dei figli e cambierai compagno, ritrovandoti a 70 anni con dei nipoti, qualche figlio e nessuno uomo che ti accompagnerà alla fine della tua vecchiaia
C) Fra qualche anno decidi di trovare qualcuno molto più vecchio di te, che pur di stare con te acconsente alle tue scappatelle, non ci farai mai una famiglia, quando lui non ci sarà più ti ritroverai verso i 50 anni a non aver costruito niente in mano.

Ora sei qui, su qs forum, hai 27 anni , puoi mentire  a molti di noi, omettere molte, cose ma a te stessa non ti mentirai mai. Spegni questo forum, scopati l'uno e l'altro e ricordati di queste righe. Si siamo una razza a parte, e lascia stare, siamo condannati, solo pochi riescono arrivare alla fine di questa vita senza aver fatto soffrire o aver sofferto in maniera inimmaginabile. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> So che posso fare molto male, e questo mi spaventa.  Simone (nome di fantasia) è forse l'unica persona di cui sia stata veramente innamorata, mi vuole bene davvero. Se sapesse cosa ho fatto ci resterebbe molto male. Di fatto.. non se lo merita. E' l'unica persona per cui mi sia sentita in colpa.. Ho provato a non tradirlo, ma non ce l'ho fatta. E così, due anni fa, l'ho lasciato. Mi ha cercata moltissimo, e l'ho sempre allontanato.
> Il problema è che qualsiasi ragazzo io abbia incontrato in questi due anni, l'ho sempre paragonato a lui. Di fatto.. in questi due anni ho avuto dei tromba-amici ma nessuna relazione.
> Qualche mese fa ho incontrato di nuovo il mio attuale ragazzo, Carlo. Voi non ci crederete ma fu il mio primo bacio a 14 anni. Ora abbiamo una relazione che va avanti da sei mesi e, nonostante avessimo cominciato come coppia aperta, non ci siamo mai traditi.
> Più volte, di fronte a certi atteggiamenti di Carlo, l'ho paragonato a Simone, e... devo dire che Simone mi manca.  Adesso Simone ha delle ferie e mi ha proposto di andare via con lui. Non sa della mia relazione con Carlo (e Carlo sa che non ho mai avuto il coraggio di dire al mio ex di lui), e... ho accettato.
> ...


non ho capito.... il tuo attuale ragazzo sa che vai in vacanza con il tuo ex?
e cmq se davvero ami il tuo ex perchè non ci riprovi con lui? ripartite da zero....


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Hai 27 anni, non sarai mai fedele, doni te stessa incosapevolmente perchè forse vuoi far stare bene persone che stanno male per poi farle stare bene con altri. Sei un ottima consigliera per gli altri. Quando ti doni e doni te stessa che sia il tuo corpo e il tuo amore o anche la tua mente, esaurisci il tuo compito vedendo poi l'altro appagato e felice con un altra persona grazie a quello che tu hai donato in precedenza. Ma tu felice non lo sarai mai davvero.
> 
> Conosci perfettamente la tua natura, e la tua natura non è accettabile nella società monogama creata, sviluppata e radicata di oggi.
> Hai poche scelte.
> ...



sbadabam.... :rotfl:

ma dai non ti pare di esagerare?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

Ma io non capisco che te frega del giudizio della società eh?
Basta che tu sia onesta con te stessa e dica ai tuoi amici: cari ragazzi io sono così: io sono questa.
Guarda che la mia amica numero 2 ha 53 anni e ha vissuto proprio come dici tu eh?
Ma

Non ha mai voluto nè sognato uomini in casa
Mai voluto sposarsi ecc...ecc..ecc...
Ed è forse la donna più serena che io conosca eh?

Per la vecchiaia?
eheheheheheheheeheh,,,,

ha fatto i suoi "ottimi" investimenti eh?

Gli uomini?
Basta non imbrogliargli no?
E ti trattano da regina...

Mai dire loro: ho solo che te, quando poi non è vero no?

Mah....


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

*Forse.. posso capirti.*



Circe ha detto:


> So solo che ho amato un uomo che é diventato mio marito, con cui ho condiviso tutto, con cui ho avuto dei figli....e sll'improvviso quando l'ho scoperto....mi è crollato tutto e non l'ho riconosciuto più. Mi ha spezzato il cuore, che altro dirti....



Nonostante sia una traditrice, ho sofferto in un passato nemmeno troppo lontano, a causa di un suicidio. Non è la stessa cosa. Ma quando dici che ti è crollato il mondo addosso, credimi, posso capirlo.  Ti rendi conto che niente è come pensavi che fosse, e il momento in cui lo scopri divide la vita in due parti, fra "prima" e "dopo".  Quando penso al mio problema... mi dico che forse tradisco proprio perchè ho paura di essere abbandonata. Frequento più persone per essere sicura che ci sia sempre qualcuno. Come faccio a cambiare questo?  O è solo una scusa che si danno tutti i traditori?


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco che te frega del giudizio della società eh?
> Basta che tu sia onesta con te stessa e dica ai tuoi amici: cari ragazzi io sono così: io sono questa.
> Guarda che la mia amica numero 2 ha 53 anni e ha vissuto proprio come dici tu eh?
> Ma
> ...



Quoto!


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

*Mi hai stesa. E te ne ringrazio*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sei un ottima consigliera per gli altri. Quando ti doni e doni te stessa che sia il tuo corpo e il tuo amore o anche la tua mente, esaurisci il tuo compito vedendo poi l'altro appagato e felice con un altra persona grazie a quello che tu hai donato in precedenza. Ma tu felice non lo sarai mai davvero.
> 
> Conosci perfettamente la tua natura, e la tua natura non è accettabile nella società monogama creata, sviluppata e radicata di oggi.


Okay, mi hai stesa. 
Mi stupisce quello che hai scritto.. è vero.  Sono un ottima consigliera per gli altri, ed esaurisco il mio compito vedendo l'altro appagato. Ma non sono mai felice davvero... In effetti anche Simone, di cui parlavo prima a Circe, è una persona problematica, e vederlo uscire dai suoi problemi mi ha dato un sacco di soddisfazione. E.. forse per questo sono innamorata di lui,  perchè più di ogni altro mi ha fatto sentire utile. 

Mi hai stesa, ma mi hai dato molti spunti.. ci penserò su. 
Però... io non voglio farlo soffrire in modo inimmaginabile. Proprio no.


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Settembre 2012)

Cara Tara.....è domenica, non si dove abiti. Trovati una Feltrinelli e vatti a leggere un libro o fatti una passeggiata...non credo ci sia più niente da scrivere. Non hai bisogno di spunti, hai avuto le conferme che cercavi.


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sbadabam.... :rotfl:
> 
> ma dai non ti pare di esagerare?


Temo non esageri Circe. 
Ha confermato molte miei paure e mi ha descritta in un modo che quasi fa paura tanto è vero. Le persone con cui ho avuto una relazione, e i miei amanti che non sanno di essere amanti, sono, dal primo all'ultimo, persone con problemi. Io stessa... mi tengo occupata con i problemi degli altri per non pensare ai miei credo.


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cara Tara.....è domenica, non si dove abiti. Trovati una Feltrinelli e vatti a leggere un libro o fatti una passeggiata...non credo ci sia più niente da scrivere. Non hai bisogno di spunti, hai avuto le conferme che cercavi.


Da scrivere no, cose su cui pensare... molto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

tara poi non capisco....insomma ehm...se solo io raccontassi qui le mie avventure degli anni universitari...porco can...tara non sai quante consorelle troveresti eh? Poi cosa capitava?
Arrivata ad un certo punto una si diceva...bon desso le baldorie sono finite...desso mi sposo e lavoro...
Ma porco can...se me lo ricordo quel matrimonio della capa delle bovine....tutti là noi suoi amici a piangere...e a ridere...

Allora lei aveva un fidanzato molto uomo e molto duro.
Lei cambiò quando dalla sera alla mattina le disse, muoviti a laurearti che poi ci sposiamo...la casa è pronta il lavoro ce l'ho...ecc..ecc...se invece intendi passare la tua vita tra baldorie e bagordi...ti mollo e me ne cerco un'altra.

Si sposò nel 1990  ora ha tre figli....
e quando le dico...ehi ti ricordi che mattane?
Lei risponde moleghe screanzato allora ero na stupida...poi sono diventata adulta...e mi sono assunta le mie responsabilità di vita...

Poi una volta parlo con suo marito e gli dico...ma tu sapevi che vita faceva là con noi?
E lui ridendo fa...siiiiiii...ma figuriamoci tu credi che io non sapessi?
Allora gli faccio ma perchè è cambiata così?
Semplice mi fa lui...le ho detto che volevo sposarla no?

E poi mi fa ridendo...si si...si si...scusami sono stata a studiare tttua la notte ...e per quello non ti telefonavo si...si...ehm ho dormito da un'amica si....dai conte parlami del candilejas...

Poi mi fa...ma tu al posto mio ti saresti bevute tutte quelle sue cose?


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> tara poi non capisco....insomma ehm...se solo io raccontassi qui le mie avventure degli anni universitari...porco can...tara non sai quante consorelle troveresti eh?


Davvero?
Tutte le ragazze che conosco sono state con pochissime persone, alcune sono già sposate (con il ragazzo del liceo). Se dicessi alle mie amiche con quanti ragazzi sono stata.. non credo la prenderebbero molto bene. 
E.. forse io sono diversa dalla tua amica. Mi hanno già parlato di matrimonio, e sono scappata a gambe levate. (Simone, due anni fa!) E Carlo (qualche settimana fa...). E, di fatto, scappo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Tutte le ragazze che conosco sono state con pochissime persone, alcune sono già sposate (con il ragazzo del liceo). Se dicessi alle mie amiche con quanti ragazzi sono stata.. non credo la prenderebbero molto bene.
> E.. forse io sono diversa dalla tua amica. Mi hanno già parlato di matrimonio, e sono scappata a gambe levate. (Simone, due anni fa!) E Carlo (qualche settimana fa...). E, di fatto, scappo.


Embè ma dipende dove vivi e con chi no?
Per esempio io vivo in una valle di bigottoni eh? E non ti dico i numeri...
Al che mi sono detto: me ne frego e le faccio tutte per davanti no? Casomai le behgine di paese le nutro a dovere no?
Il massimo del minimo si ebbe quando ero fuori della chiesa dove sono organista con aristocat.
Passa un beghino del paese la guarda e le fa...ma tu chi saresti? E per giunta in dialetto veneto...
La faccia di ari...saria sta da filmarla...

e fatalità al mio paese le peggiori moralizzatrici sono proprio secondo l'egida di de andrè...danno buoni consigli quando non possono dare cattivo esempio...da non credere eh?

Allora se i sassi arrivano da persone che sappiamo essere dei bigottoni vanno pesati come sassi di bigottoni eh?
Mica è il giudizio dell'Altissimo voglio dire eh?

Poi nn so come vada tra amiche non penso che ci si dica con quanti si è stati voglio sperare...


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

Non lo so, io non lo dico mai e nemmeno ne parlo. E quando lo faccio sminuisco conformandomi perfettamente con chi ho di fronte...




contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè ma dipende dove vivi e con chi no?
> Per esempio io vivo in una valle di bigottoni eh? E non ti dico i numeri...
> Al che mi sono detto: me ne frego e le faccio tutte per davanti no? Casomai le behgine di paese le nutro a dovere no?
> Il massimo del minimo si ebbe quando ero fuori della chiesa dove sono organista con aristocat.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

Poi sta tenta eh?
Non esistono valori assoluti, ma solo relativi.
Ognuno di noi stabilisce che valore hanno per lui certe cose no?
Ed ecco che esistono persone il cui sogno o ideale di vita è trovarsi un compagno o una compagna e formarsi una famiglia no? 
Altre invece che rifuggono come la peste bubbonica l'impegno del matrimonio.
Che legarsi ad una persona in un certo modo e con certi impegni presi non sia una cosa da poco, me ne sono accorto, al corso per fidanzati che facemmo in un we.
Bon alla fine del we...un buono 50% delle coppie si sono lasciate: non avevamo mai dialogato su certe questioni no?
E non si sono più trovati con i discorsi no?

Possiamo amarci alla follia, ma se non siamo "fatti" per certe cose: è meglio lasciar perdere e vivere secondo la nostra natura no? Accompagnandoci ai nostri simili.

Poi casso se ti accompagni a persone problematiche so anch'io che se ti dicono sposami ti vien un nodo alla gola eh?


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

*Sono attratta da persone problematiche e non capisco perchè*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi casso se ti accompagni a persone problematiche so anch'io che se ti dicono sposami ti vien un nodo alla gola eh?


Hai ragione. Il punto è che sono attratta solo da persone problematiche. Sia sentimentalmente che a livello di amicizia. Prima di cominciare la relazione, ero ovviamente attratta da loro, e non sapevo che avessero problemi... ma poi, per ognuno, è venuto fuori qualcosa di fuori dal comune. Un mio ex era bipolare (siamo tutt'ora molto amici), diversi soffrono di depressione, uno aveva problemi sessuali. Ed ho avuto una storia con un ragazzo, intelligentissimo, ma paraplegico. Sembra che dica balle.. questo invece è tutto vero. 
Quando mi sono sentita attratta da loro non sapevo dei loro problemi... quindi, per qualche ragione a me ignota, sono attratta solo da persone problematiche. Una persona sana e felice non ce l'ho mai avuta. Non solo come amante, anche in amicizia!


----------



## oceansize (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Il punto è che sono attratta solo da persone problematiche. Sia sentimentalmente che a livello di amicizia. Prima di cominciare la relazione, ero ovviamente attratta da loro, e non sapevo che avessero problemi... ma poi, per ognuno, è venuto fuori qualcosa di fuori dal comune. Un mio ex era bipolare (siamo tutt'ora molto amici), diversi soffrono di depressione, uno aveva problemi sessuali. Ed ho avuto una storia con un ragazzo, intelligentissimo, ma paraplegico. Sembra che dica balle.. questo invece è tutto vero.
> Quando mi sono sentita attratta da loro non sapevo dei loro problemi... quindi, per qualche ragione a me ignota, sono attratta solo da persone problematiche. Una persona sana e felice non ce l'ho mai avuta. Non solo come amante, anche in amicizia!


Ciao e benvenuta, interessante la tua storia 
2 riflessioni mi vengono: forse il tuo avvicinarti a persone con problemi quindi "deboli" è dovuto al fatto che nn ti senti all'altezza di confrontarti con chi invece problemi apparentemente nn ne ha ed è più equilibrato. 
Poi magari ti stufi perché l'uno diventa poco stimolante o troppo complicato da gestire e ne cerchi un altro

E 2: sei mai stata per più di qualche mese da sola, senza trombamici, fidanzati, tutti e due?


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Il punto è che sono attratta solo da persone problematiche. Sia sentimentalmente che a livello di amicizia. Prima di cominciare la relazione, ero ovviamente attratta da loro, e non sapevo che avessero problemi... ma poi, per ognuno, è venuto fuori qualcosa di fuori dal comune. Un mio ex era bipolare (siamo tutt'ora molto amici), diversi soffrono di depressione, uno aveva problemi sessuali. Ed ho avuto una storia con un ragazzo, intelligentissimo, ma paraplegico. Sembra che dica balle.. questo invece è tutto vero.
> Quando mi sono sentita attratta da loro non sapevo dei loro problemi... quindi, per qualche ragione a me ignota, sono attratta solo da persone problematiche. Una persona sana e felice non ce l'ho mai avuta. Non solo come amante, anche in amicizia!


Probabilmente hai sbagliato forum.
In ogni caso penso che tu debba imparare a stimarti e che il fatto di interfacciarti con uomini "peggiori" non sia un caso.


----------



## tesla (9 Settembre 2012)

mi astengo dai giudizi ma ti chiedo solo una cosa:
sii onesta e sincera.
ci sono persone che non meritano di incontrarti


----------



## Lucrezia (9 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta, interessante la tua storia
> 2 riflessioni mi vengono: forse il tuo avvicinarti a persone con problemi quindi "deboli" è dovuto al fatto che nn ti senti all'altezza di confrontarti con chi invece problemi apparentemente nn ne ha ed è più equilibrato.
> Poi magari ti stufi perché l'uno diventa poco stimolante o troppo complicato da gestire e ne cerchi un altro
> 
> E 2: sei mai stata per più di qualche mese da sola, senza trombamici, fidanzati, tutti e due?


Ottimi spunti. Mi sembra che la situazione ti porti sofferenza, l'unica cosa da capire è se soffri solo perchè ti giudichi e devi imparare ad accettarti, o se soffri perchè questa situazione non fa per te. Io propenderei un pochino per la seconda opzione, a giudicare da come ti preoccupi per tutti i diretti interessati, per il tuo futuro da sola ecc.
Magari è la "sindrome da Melissa P.": fare sesso ti piace, ma lo usi per cercare amore, per piacere a tutti, per sentirti importante per qualcuno...ma poi ovviamente non funziona così. La tua paura del giudizio altrui mi spalleggia un po' l'ipotesi; insicurezza, bisogno di amore, paura di stare sola, paura di te stessa. Ma se erro puoi dirmelo apertamente, a me piace solo fare ipotesi!  Anche questo stancarsi sempre di tutto...cambiando le cose in continuazione non c'è tanto tempo per pensare, vero? Perchè ti devi sempre organizzare, cercare, rifare...e poi il salto da un posto all'altro, da un lavoro all'altro, da una persona all'altra, azzera le possibilità di fallire...perchè niente dura abbastanza a lungo per poter includere un fallimento!
Ad ogni modo, potrebbe essere interessante il consiglio di provare a stare da sola per un po' (no fidanzati, no trombamici) e vedere che succede.
Io questo mi son detta: Lucrezia, ce la fai a stare single cinque minuti per favore? Ce la fai a non darla a nessuno per cinque minuti per favore? Be', mi faceva paura, e l'ho affrontato. Molto meglio adesso, sai? Prossima volta, so che se mi innamoro o c'ho voglia di scopare, non è perchè ho paura di stare sola


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Il punto è che sono attratta solo da persone problematiche. Sia sentimentalmente che a livello di amicizia. Prima di cominciare la relazione, ero ovviamente attratta da loro, e non sapevo che avessero problemi... ma poi, per ognuno, è venuto fuori qualcosa di fuori dal comune. Un mio ex era bipolare (siamo tutt'ora molto amici), diversi soffrono di depressione, uno aveva problemi sessuali. Ed ho avuto una storia con un ragazzo, intelligentissimo, ma paraplegico. Sembra che dica balle.. questo invece è tutto vero.
> Quando mi sono sentita attratta da loro non sapevo dei loro problemi... quindi, per qualche ragione a me ignota, sono attratta solo da persone problematiche. Una persona sana e felice non ce l'ho mai avuta. Non solo come amante, anche in amicizia!


Lavora su questo.
Per esempio io ho lavorato sul mio essere attratto solo da donne incasinate e tristi.
Ci ho lavorato perchè i danni che si ricevono a prestare il fianco a suddette persone è incredibile.
Quando il cerchio si chiude ti dici...ma porco can...cosa continua a piangere e lamentarsi sta qua della sua sorte...che se l'è creata lei? 
Risolta sta cosa...
Posso garantirti che adesso appena incrocio una problematica, taglio corto e dico scusa non ho tempo per ascoltarti, non sono casini che ho combinato io, che guma che sei...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Forse hai paura tu...di certe persone.
Perchè c'è un meccanismo maligno se abbiamo problemi di autostima...
Sono rassicuranti per noi le persone che ci sembrano peggio di noi.
Invece quando sei a posto con l'autostima, ti apri a quelle che ti appaiono migliori di te...
E queste diventano fonti positive alle cui abbeverarsi.

Non si può amare per compassione.
Ti amo perchè te me fe pecà...
Non funziona...

E al tempo stesso non dobbiamo lusingare le persone che hanno determinati bisogni...
Se uno ti dice ho bisogno di una moglie...tu gli dici...me spiase...io al massimo faccio l'amica...o l'amante...ma non posso nè voglio esaudire i tuoi bisogni.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> mi astengo dai giudizi ma ti chiedo solo una cosa:
> sii onesta e sincera.
> ci sono persone che non meritano di incontrarti



Ma nooooooooooo...
Basta essere sinceri no?
Cosa faccio io? Quando vengo avvicinato da una brava ragassa?
Le dico...Ma cosa fai qui con me una brava ragassa come te, guarda che io sono l'incarnazione della dissolutezza...
Sei in pericolo...

E ti spiegami perchè se le dico così...
Si attacca come na cozza...

Le dico via da me...che sono marcio dentro...potrei inquinarti con un solo bacio...se solo tu sapessi dove ho messo questa bocca...non oseresti parlarmi....parli con un uomo che ha reso cornuto perfino il diavolo....

Niente ciò...
Più cerco di farle rabbrividire e schifare più...mi dicono...

Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
Non preoccuparti ci sono io...il mio amore ti curerà...il mio amore ti salverà....
E tutte ste robe qui...

Ma capisci?


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo, potrebbe essere interessante il consiglio di provare a stare da sola per un po' (no fidanzati, no trombamici) e vedere che succede.
> Io questo mi son detta: Lucrezia, ce la fai a stare single cinque minuti per favore? Ce la fai a non darla a nessuno per cinque minuti per favore? Be', mi faceva paura, e l'ho affrontato. Molto meglio adesso, sai? Prossima volta, so che se mi innamoro o c'ho voglia di scopare, non è perchè ho paura di stare sola


Hai ragione... questa situazione non fa per me. Il massimo che sono stata senza trombamici è stato per sei mesi, un paio d'anni fa. Lo scorso marzo mi sono detta "basta, adesso sto da sola", tempo un mese ed incontrai il mio attuale ragazzo, con cui sono andata immediatamente a convivere. Hai ragione, io faccio sesso perchè cerco amore e non so stare da sola. Altrimenti non si spiega come ma sono stata a letto con tutti i miei amici... 
Questo forum mi ha fatto capire + cose della mi psicoterapeuta!


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> Non preoccuparti ci sono io...il mio amore ti curerà...il mio amore ti salverà....
> E tutte ste robe qui...
> 
> Ma capisci?



Vero. Anch'io un paio di volte ho provato a dire "guarda che non faccio per te" ottenendo l'effetto contrario... E comunque non sono una cattiva persona. Non sono una santa, ma nemmeno cattiva. Pessima fidanzata, non c'è dubbio ma.. buona amica.


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2012)

Cara Tara,

Se non ti hanno mai sgamata in tutti questi anni, complimenti! 

Però non capisco dov'è il problema per te. Forse, anche se hai la stoffa della Traditrice Perfetta, il giochino sta giustamente cominciando a venirti a noia. Che dire, se vuoi cominciare a provare l'ebbrezza dell'esclusività amorosa, _go for it!_ Altrimenti, perché farti tanti problemi se alla fine vai bene così. 

No?

ari


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta, interessante la tua storia
> 2 riflessioni mi vengono: forse il tuo avvicinarti a persone con problemi quindi "deboli" è dovuto al fatto che nn ti senti all'altezza di confrontarti con chi invece problemi apparentemente nn ne ha ed è più equilibrato.
> Poi magari ti stufi perché l'uno diventa poco stimolante o troppo complicato da gestire e ne cerchi un altro
> 
> E 2: sei mai stata per più di qualche mese da sola, senza trombamici, fidanzati, tutti e due?



Ciao,
quello che dici ha molto senso. Non ho mai avuto una grande autostima, e.. in effetti ho provato a stare da sola per sei mesi nel 2010. E poi.. ho avuto un trombamicata dietro l'altra. A Marzo mi sono detta "basta" tempo un mese e gia avevo un altro... hai ragione. Devo stare per conto mio e venirne fuori.


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

*Avete ragione.  Grazie a tutti*

Grazie, a tutti.

E' stato un pomeriggio di intense riflessioni, e... devo ammettere che mi avete fatto vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista. Se non voglio finire come ha suggerito FataIgnorante, devo cercare di cambiarmi. 
Specialmente i vostri ultimi commenti sulla frequenza delle mie relazioni mi hanno lasciato a bocca aperta. Avete ragione... devo riuscire a stare da sola per cinque minuti. 
Mi pento di avere gia prenotato con il mio ex... Tutt'un tratto mi rendo conto di quando abbia sbagliato. 
Ho proprio bisogno di stare da sola e venirne a capo.

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Trasparenza (9 Settembre 2012)

sicuramente il mio giudizio è influenzato da un terribile stato
d'animo, che non auguro a nessuno, neppure a un cane.

Sarò molto  drastico:
*tu non ho ami e non hai mai amato nessuno..
A parte ovviamente te stessa. *


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> sicuramente il mio giudizio è influenzato da un terribile stato
> d'animo, che non auguro a nessuno, neppure a un cane.
> 
> Sarò molto  drastico:
> ...


Sul _te stessa_ c'è molto da discutere :sonar:


----------



## Tebe (9 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ciao Tara. Siamo abbbastanza simili. Sono uomo, non ti far ingannare dal nick.
> Ti consiglio di dire apertamente, così facevo io, a tutti quelli con cui esci di non avere l'esclusiva e che stai frequentando abitualmente tizio o caio. In maniera assolutamente onesta. E che quando hai un appuntamento e l'altro o gli altri ti chiedono di uscire dici che sei impegnata con Arturo o Sempronio.
> Vedrai che vivrai dei risvolti molto interessanti che potranno portarti a migliorare se vuoi migliorare la tua situazione "affettiva" e a capire molto di più gli altri e le persone.
> Non c'è niente di sbagliato in te. Qualcuno lo penserà sicuramente o lo ha già pensato e già scritto. Con molta probabilità la tua indole è questa e  c'è poco da fare.
> ...



quotato e approvato


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> Sarò molto  drastico:
> *tu non ho ami e non hai mai amato nessuno..
> A parte ovviamente te stessa. *


Il problema è l'opposto. Non mi sono mai voluta abbastanza bene semmai. 
Mi dispiace per il tuo stato d'animo, se ti consola, mi sento persa anch'io.


----------



## Tebe (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Sì, la società non mi accetterà mai, del resto.. sono io la prima a non accettarmi. Non mi faccio "schifo", infondo, ho sempre presa cura di tutte le persone con cui sono stata, altrimenti non si spiega perchè saremmo ancora amici dopo anni ed anni. Quello che mi fa paura, Fata Ignorante, è che questo modo di essere mi porterà ad essere sola. Fino ad ora non mi è pesato, onestamente raramente mi sono sentita in colpa. Però.. per quanto tempo potò essere così?  *Non finirò con l'essere inevitabilmente sola?*


No.
Io non lo sono proprio per niente, ma a differenza tua non ho mai nascosto la mia natura infedele.

ha ragione fataignorante.
Scoprirai cose interessanti dicendo ciò che sei subito prendendo due piccioni con una  fava.
I duri e puri te li toglierai dalle palle subito e con gli altri avrai relazioni interessanti e chissà che non diventi fedele.

Io lo sono stata per molti senza troppi sbattimenti.

ma la base è essere sinceri.
Starai molto meglio con te stessa.


----------



## TaraEffe (9 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Io non lo sono proprio per niente, ma a differenza tua non ho mai nascosto la mia natura infedele.
> 
> ha ragione fataignorante.
> ...


Tebe, il fatto è che non so più cosa sono. Sono partita dall'idea di essere una traditrice cronica, in effetti per anni lo sono stata. Però.. adesso  mi domando perchè ho scelto tutte le persone con cui sono stata. Forse mi sento talmente sola, o ho paura di esserlo, che finisco a letto sempre con persone problematiche che si attaccano a me non facendomi sentire sola e facendomi sentire utile. 
Se io risolvessi questo complessi d'inferiorità, che ho sempre avuto nei confronti degli altri, forse... sceglierei una persona diversa e smetterei di tradire, perchè il mio bisogno di sentirmi utile cesserebbe. 

Non lo so.. è tutto il giorno che rifletto su ogni singola risposta, è possibile che io sia fusa e che stia scrivendo un sacco di sciocchezze. Ed in realtà, sono, come dici, una traditrice cronica che dovrebbe ammetterlo agli altri e vedere che succede. 

Posso chiederti Tebe quali sono state le reazioni delle persone a cui lo hai detto?


----------



## Annuccia (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi iscrivo a questo forum solo oggi, nonostante vi legga da diverse settimane.
> Dietro il nome TaraEffe, scrive una ragazza all'apparenza tranquilla, introspettiva a cui non piace farsi notare. Non mi trucco, non metto tacchi nè abiti vistosi, sono.. la ragazza della porta accanto. Magari, chi lo sa, sono proprio la tua vicina, una tua allieva, o una tua insegnante, oppure l'insegnante della tua vicina, o di tua figlia
> Sono qui perchè ho quello che le persone "normali" (con cui mi confondo benissimo) definisce un "problema": Sono una traditrice cronica.
> ...




mazza..che vita piena.....
ma come fai???


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mazza..che vita piena.....
> ma come fai???


Invidiosa?
Credimi è facilissimo...
Inizia così annù
Prova a dire di si a tutti quelli che te la chiedono...

Il resto viene da sè eh? No?


----------



## Annuccia (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invidiosa?
> Credimi è facilissimo...
> Inizia così annù
> Prova a dire di si a tutti quelli che te la chiedono...
> ...



be h conte...
qui il problema non è dire si...
è dire si a per esempio 3 persone e far credere ad ognuno che sia unico....
in genere l'amante è a conoscenza se sei sposata fidanzata...anche perchè seve stare "buono"...seve sapere quando si e quando no....
ma così senza "disciplina"è un casino....
mi stupisco che sia stata beccata solo una volta...





no

non sono invidiosa....




io "eventualmente"andrei sul vecchio tradizionale modo di fare....


----------



## Tebe (9 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Tebe, il fatto è che non so più cosa sono. Sono partita dall'idea di essere una traditrice cronica, in effetti per anni lo sono stata. Però.. adesso  mi domando perchè ho scelto tutte le persone con cui sono stata. Forse mi sento talmente sola, o ho paura di esserlo, che finisco a letto sempre con persone problematiche che si attaccano a me non facendomi sentire sola e facendomi sentire utile.
> Se io risolvessi questo complessi d'inferiorità, che ho sempre avuto nei confronti degli altri, forse... sceglierei una persona diversa e smetterei di tradire, perchè il mio bisogno di sentirmi utile cesserebbe.
> 
> Non lo so.. è tutto il giorno che rifletto su ogni singola risposta, è possibile che io sia fusa e che stia scrivendo un sacco di sciocchezze. Ed in realtà, sono, come dici, una traditrice cronica che dovrebbe ammetterlo agli altri e vedere che succede.
> ...


Mmmhhhh....smetti di pensare per un attimo e le domande falle a te, nel senso..cosa ti piace: Come ti vorresti fra dieci anni. Fra trenta.
Quali sono le tue esigenze.


E la sindrome della crocerossina per favore no. No.
Terribile. Una roba da vomito.
Chi sei, la pronipote della Nightinale?

Non sto scherzando. Sicuramente il fatto che tu scelga uomini problematici dà da pensare, ma dipende sempre quanto la cosa sta bene a te.
Fregatene degli altri.
nel senso.
Io quella sindrome lì non l'ho mai avuta ma posso comprendere che invece alcune donne amano attraverso quel canale e non c'è nulla di male.

Ora. Riassumendo.
Ti stai facendo queste paranoie perchè sei tu che non ti senti a posto con te stessa _per te_ o perchè alla fine il giudizio degli altri è importante più del tuo sentire da donna magari libera?
Perchè lo sai. Gli stolti vedranno solo la traditrice un pò zoccola, non la donna sensibile che aiuta gli altri. Che magari fa volontariato o salva i gattini per strada e aiuta i vecchietti ad atraversare la strada.


le reazioni sono state tutte positive in qualche modo.
Già alla prima uscita mettevo sempre in chiaro.
_Niente di serio._
Poi se la storia continuava mettevo in cristallino le altre cose.
_Io sono infedele. Non ti sto dicendo che ti tradirò, non lo so. Ma fai conto di si. Scegli se stare con me o no._

hanno scelto tutti di stare con me, hanno tentato di cambiarmi e mi hanno sempre tradita. Tranne i traditori dichiarati come me.
Pensa...che strano.
:mrgreen:


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> _Io sono infedele. Non ti sto dicendo che ti tradirò, non lo so. Ma fai conto di si. Scegli se stare con me o no._
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ma che sei la mia fotocopia?:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (9 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma che sei la mia fotocopia?:rotfl::mrgreen:


io?
Fotocopia di...


naaaaaaa.
Porta rispetto per una gentile signorina flapposa e diversamente fedele.
TU sei la mia fotocopia.




Tebo:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io?
> Fotocopia di...
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sta diventando un'invasione di diversamente fedeli:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mazza..che vita piena.....
> ma come fai???


ehm.... Ha chiesto che solo i traditori cronici le rispondessero...


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sta diventando un'invasione di diversamente fedeli:rotfl::rotfl:


Non mi avranno mai! Venderò cara la pelle!


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> ehm.... Ha chiesto che solo i traditori cronici le rispondessero...


Oh, davvero?


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Settembre 2012)

Oddio..Tebo....!!! Aiuto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non mi avranno mai! Venderò cara la pelle!


pure io :mili:


----------



## Tebe (9 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non mi avranno mai! Venderò cara la pelle!



Non ha importanza.

Tu sarai la prima, _mia cara




_


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io :mili:


:amici:


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ha importanza.
> 
> Tu sarai la prima, _mia cara
> 
> ...



Perché proprio io e non Simy?


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> View attachment 5504
> Perché proprio io e non Simy?


perchè a me mi lovva :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè a me mi lovva :inlove:



sarai la seconda subito dopo Eliade.

Non ci sono lovvi che tengano. E' una sporca guerra.




















E Lothar si occuperà di voi e della vostra riprogrammazione:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sarai la seconda subito dopo Eliade.
> 
> Non ci sono lovvi che tengano. E' una sporca guerra.
> 
> ...



non cadrò mai nella vostra rete:viking:
:clava:


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè a me mi lovva :inlove:



E perché a me no?


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sarai la seconda subito dopo Eliade.
> 
> Non ci sono lovvi che tengano. E' una sporca guerra.
> 
> ...


 Ecco, già è un'altra canzone...seeeentii, ma non potremmo trovare un accordo?
No dico...Lothar...cioè, che ne so, fate non va bene?



Simy ha detto:


> non cadrò mai nella vostra rete:viking:
> :clava:


Brava!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi iscrivo a questo forum solo oggi, nonostante vi legga da diverse settimane.
> Dietro il nome TaraEffe, scrive una ragazza all'apparenza tranquilla, introspettiva a cui non piace farsi notare. Non mi trucco, non metto tacchi nè abiti vistosi, sono.. la ragazza della porta accanto. Magari, chi lo sa, sono proprio la tua vicina, una tua allieva, o una tua insegnante, oppure l'insegnante della tua vicina, o di tua figlia
> Sono qui perchè ho quello che le persone "normali" (con cui mi confondo benissimo) definisce un "problema": Sono una traditrice cronica.
> ...



L'unico tuo problema è che di tutto questo te ne fai un problema..
sei fatta così punto...

Mi spieghi solo cosa vuol dire due primi amori???

Perché mi viene in mente che io quando ho cominciato a limonare 
avevo tre primi amori e nessuno sapeva dell'esistenza dell'altro...Era tradimento?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2012)

*Tara*

Tu non hai capito di non avere un problema....!Tu credi che il tuo problema sia questa forma cronica nel tradire,in realtà  sei solo zoccola ed è semplicemente il tuo modo di essere...tranquilla nulla di grave!!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi iscrivo a questo forum solo oggi, nonostante vi legga da diverse settimane.
> Dietro il nome TaraEffe, scrive una ragazza all'apparenza tranquilla, introspettiva a cui non piace farsi notare. Non mi trucco, non metto tacchi nè abiti vistosi, sono.. la ragazza della porta accanto. Magari, chi lo sa, sono proprio la tua vicina, una tua allieva, o una tua insegnante, oppure l'insegnante della tua vicina, o di tua figlia
> Sono qui perchè ho quello che le persone "normali" (con cui mi confondo benissimo) definisce un "problema": Sono una traditrice cronica.
> ...


Buongiorno!come sempre il mio tempo e'poco..ho letto il tuo primo post e il commento di Eliade,immagino il tenore del resto delle risposte.
Io ho il doppio dei tuoi anni circa,''amica'' quasi tua coetanea,e un' altra che lo dovrebbe diventare presto.Non dare retta a nessuno,cosi' si nasce e non si cambia,e cio'non toglie che si possa costruire una bella famiglia.
Come ho io.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché mi viene in mente che io quando ho cominciato a limonare
> avevo tre primi amori e nessuno sapeva dell'esistenza dell'altro...Era tradimento?


Eh Beh  
Me ne faccio un problema... forse ha ragione Tebe, se cominciassi ad essere onesta e dire "non sono fedele" questo smetterebbe di essere un problema.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non dare retta a nessuno,cosi' si nasce e non si cambia,e cio'non toglie che si possa costruire una bella famiglia.
> Come ho io.


Davvero? Tu hai una bella famiglia?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Davvero? Tu hai una bella famiglia?


si Taraeffe..moglie e figli,e guarda che non mi manca niente.eppure sono qua'che aspetto che la..mia ''amica''in pectore'',anche lei non libera,mi chiami.cosa complicata,sai lei non e'traditrice,fatica a calarsi nei panni...


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Vi prego, bacchettoni astenetevi. "Sono una stronza, faccio schifo, mi dovrei vergnare, le persone non si feriscono.." le so già tutte, non è necessario che mi rispondiate.
> A chi invece, come me, è traditore cronico, chiedo di rispondere. Non ho mai incontrato nessuno come me, e spero di potermi confrontare con chi ha il mio stesso "problema".


Che dirti, sei solo una criminale. per fortuna sei nata in Italia, in altri paesi il rischio sarebbe ben altro.
Se ti va bene di essere una criminale conclamata, posso solo dirti che i criminali non cambiano mai e che comunque sia pagano prima o poi, quindi occhio.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito di non avere un problema....!Tu credi che il tuo problema sia questa forma cronica nel tradire,in realtà sei solo zoccola ed è semplicemente il tuo modo di essere...tranquilla nulla di grave!!:up:





Daniele ha detto:


> Che dirti, sei solo una criminale. per fortuna sei nata in Italia, in altri paesi il rischio sarebbe ben altro.
> Se ti va bene di essere una criminale conclamata, posso solo dirti che i criminali non cambiano mai e che comunque sia pagano prima o poi, quindi occhio.



buongiorno e ben arrivati :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che dirti, sei solo una criminale. per fortuna sei nata in Italia,* in altri paesi il rischio sarebbe ben altro.
> *Se ti va bene di essere una criminale conclamata, posso solo dirti che i criminali non cambiano mai e che comunque sia pagano prima o poi, quindi occhio.



Dove? In Afghanistan? In Uzbekistan?


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno e ben arrivati :mrgreen:


Cavoli, non avevo letto il post di oscuro, ma si concordo, lei non è una traditrice patologica, è solo zoccola e forse poteva usare il suo dono per guadagnare qualchge soldo in più...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi iscrivo a questo forum solo oggi, nonostante vi legga da diverse settimane.
> Dietro il nome TaraEffe, scrive una ragazza all'apparenza tranquilla, introspettiva a cui non piace farsi notare. Non mi trucco, non metto tacchi nè abiti vistosi, sono.. la ragazza della porta accanto. Magari, chi lo sa, sono proprio la tua vicina, una tua allieva, o una tua insegnante, oppure l'insegnante della tua vicina, o di tua figlia
> Sono qui perchè ho quello che le persone "normali" (con cui mi confondo benissimo) definisce un "problema": Sono una traditrice cronica.
> ...



Credo che la tua voglia di darti una regolata, o almeno spero; sia data dalla consapevolezza che un'unione stabile possa non solo darti un compagno " si spera a vita" ma anche tranquillità, e dei figli. Insomma una vita normale.


Forse stai crescendo, forse stai guardando le famiglie, forse il tuo inizio "amoroso" e protratto nel tempo, sta scontrandosi con qualcosa che solo tu conosci.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cavoli, non avevo letto il post di oscuro, ma si concordo, lei non è una traditrice patologica, è solo zoccola e forse poteva usare il suo dono per guadagnare qualchge soldo in più...



come la tua ex fidanzata???signor stambecco del Volano...........


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si Taraeffe..moglie e figli,e guarda che non mi manca niente.eppure sono qua'che aspetto che la..mia ''amica''in pectore'',anche lei non libera,mi chiami.cosa complicata,*sai lei non e'traditrice*,fatica a calarsi nei panni...


Non era, magari.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cavoli, non avevo letto il post di oscuro, ma si concordo, lei non è una traditrice patologica, è solo zoccola e forse poteva usare il suo dono per guadagnare qualchge soldo in più...



io però credo che questa ragazza si stia interrogando seriamente sul perchè si comporta cosi...magari riesce a cambiare no?


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si Taraeffe..moglie e figli,e guarda che non mi manca niente.eppure sono qua'che aspetto che la..mia ''amica''in pectore'',anche lei non libera,mi chiami.cosa complicata,sai lei non e'traditrice,fatica a calarsi nei panni...



Speriamo non fatichi a calarsi i panni:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Simy,questo è un paese strano ci si interroga sempre dopo...cascate di cazzi,pendolini di carne...e dopo ci si interroga????Magari interrogarsi prima?


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,questo è un paese strano ci si interroga sempre dopo...cascate di cazzi,pendolini di carne...e dopo ci si interroga????Magari interrogarsi prima?



per carità è tutto giusto! ..... ma è anche giovane! le cazzate le abbiamo fatte tutti


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Speriamo non fatichi a calarsi i panni:rotfl:



sarà tutta sudata, porella?:rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Sono qui perchè ho quello che le persone "normali" (con cui mi confondo benissimo) definisce un "problema": Sono una traditrice cronica.


Ciao Taraeffe!

Leggendoti ho provanto uno strano senso di gioia, di autentica felicità.
Perchè sei di una sensibilità profonda, straziante e, al contempo, grandiosa.
Probabilmente sei stata regalata a questo mondo, ed a questo tempo, come una sorta di monumento aere perennius a tutto quanto c'è di bello eppur caduco nella vita, nelle relazioni umane ed anche nel rispetto della propria essenza.
Rivolta come un calzino le opinioni che gli altri credi possano avere di te, perchè questi altri, questi profani, sono gente che non è più in contatto con la natura.
abbi il coraggio di vedere come complimenti e lodi quelli che, all'orecchio indurito dalla stupidità del volgo, sembrano giudizi ingenerosi e dita puntate con gesto di condanna!
La riprovazione degli indegni non è altro che l'apprezzamento dei meritevoli.
Lo schifo degli ignoranti è semplicemente la carezza dei sapienti.
Il tuo sentirti una merda di cane vomitata è forse ancora il sombolo più alto e splendente della tua humanitas terenziana, hai cioè tanto a cuore la perfezione e l'armonia delle relazioni umane di chi ti circonda che dimostri inquietudine sincera quando, pur nella tua liberalità purissima e lucente, la vai, in qualche modo a turbare.
La puttana da due soldi che senti di essere nel tuo cuore rosso e morbidissimo, è quasi come un attestato che un'altissima sensibilità ed una vera preoccupazione per le sorti del mondo ti fanno meritare, e che dalla gente ti viene dato, e, in fondo in fondo, tu in primis dai a te stessa, per sancire che sei davvero troppo generosa.
Ed io mi unisco alla gente, che è sempre troppo poca a dir il vero, che dice di te le cose più giuste e meritevoli, perchè chi non ti conosce non sa davvero cosa ne abbia guadagnato, poverino lui, e chi ti vuole bene, invece, sa benissimo che ha un oggetto troppo altro per un sentimento così piccolo, e verrà sicuramente deluso.
Un po' come andare a scalare il k2 in bermuda, mentre invece servirebbe lo scafandro da palombaro per venire con te.
Per difendersi, dico, dalle maldicenze del mondo che, anche fossero vere, peccherebbero sempre di difetto di fronte alle tue qualità.
Proprio per questo chi giace con te dovrebbe avere solo rapporti protetti.
Dalle cattiverie altrui dico.
E tu, cerca di non farli affezionare, perchè laa tua generosità può avere anche questi effetti collaterali.
Ed allora sarebbe grave, per te soprattutto.
E per loro più profondamente.
Fagli mettere lo scafandro.
E usane tanti.
Contemporaneamente.

Ciao!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarà tutta sudata, porella?:rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse stai crescendo, forse stai guardando le famiglie, forse il tuo inizio "amoroso" e protratto nel tempo, sta scontrandosi con qualcosa che solo tu conosci.



Sì, verso una persona che vorrei riuscire a non tradire. 
Però.. credo di dovere restare un po' da sola senza nessuno prima di provarci, non so se aspetterà ma.. come si dice, se son rose fioriranno.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

dai poemi fustigatori di rabarbaro ai pendolini di carne di oscuro...il passo è breve :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trasparenza (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Il problema è l'opposto. Non mi sono mai voluta abbastanza bene semmai.
> Mi dispiace per il tuo stato d'animo, se ti consola, mi sento persa anch'io.


Ma perchè non ammetti che ti sei divertita ?
...se avessi la macchina del tempo
salterei anch'io nel letto di una donna e poi da un'altra e un'altra
ancora, invece ho dedicato gran parte della mia vita all'amore.
Ho raccolto lacrime, fango, doni scintillanti ed emozioni immense,
ho visto e toccato con mano l'Amore vero, potente motore delle nostre esistenze,
però continuo a pensare che tutto quello che hai scritto implichi ben poco amore.
Mi spiace per la drasticità del giudizio, bruttissimo da leggere,
ma questo è il mio pensiero.

hai scritto:
*Uno è il ragazzo con cui mi frequento, di fatto, il mio ragazzo.
**
*frequentare un ragazzo significa esserne fidanzati ?
Esiste realmente un fidanzato di fatto e cosa occorre per chiamarlo tale?
Sono vecchio e retrogrado, non vi è dubbio.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Sì, verso una persona che vorrei riuscire a non tradire.
> Però.. credo di dovere restare un po' da sola senza nessuno prima di provarci, non so se aspetterà ma.. come si dice, se son rose fioriranno.


Alcune volte le esperienze servono anche a conoscersi.

E chi può dire esperienza o non esperienza cosa ci riserva la vita? Ripeto quindi cerca dentro te il tuo vissuto con le sue domande e risposte.

Di fatto le esperienze se colte nel verso giusto aiutano sempre.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> Ma perchè non ammetti che ti sei divertita ?
> ho dedicato gran parte della mia vita all'amore.
> Ho raccolto lacrime, fango, doni scintillanti ed emozioni immense,
> ho visto e toccato con mano l'Amore vero


L'amore non è un'entità fisica a cui ci si dedica. Hai trovato una compagna e ti sei dedicato a lei in quanto avevi dei sentimenti. Ma.. i sentimenti che si provano per una persona su cosa si basano? Da cinica, credo si basino sul livello di affinità, interessi ed hobby in comune, da qui nasce la voglia di stare insieme. Stando insieme scaturisce l'affetto, che non è altro che amore. Insomma: dal mio punto di vista, amore significa volere passare il proprio tempo libero con una persona. Che poi la si aiuti, ci si stia vicini fra lacrime e fango, d'accordissimo. Ma di base si sta parlando di interessi in comune ed un modo di fare che ci aggrada. 

Detto questo, hai dedicato la maggior parte della tua vita al tuo amore? Sono felice per te. Personalmente credo che avere parametri di paragone sia importante. Per scegliere un compagno per la vita, a cui essere fedeli, è necessario frequentare più persone e vedere con chi sviluppiamo più complicità ed in che modo.
Forse questa è un'altra ragione per cui ho tradito... avere termini di confronto. 
Di fatto mi è venuta in mente una cosa: a tutti i miei ragazzi, in merito al tradimento, ho sempre detto: 

"Non voglio che rinuncia a qualcun altra perchè ci sono già io. Preferisco che ci esci ed eventualmente continui a stare con me perchè con me stai meglio." Quindi... un po' li avevo anche avvisati!


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> *Uno è il ragazzo con cui mi frequento, di fatto, il mio ragazzo.
> **
> *frequentare un ragazzo significa esserne fidanzati ?
> Esiste realmente un fidanzato di fatto e cosa occorre per chiamarlo tale?
> Sono vecchio e retrogrado, non vi è dubbio.


E'... solo un mio problema semantico. Non mi piacciono gli articoli possessivi davanti alle persone. Il mio ragazzo, non è mica il mio spazzolino! E' dotato di vita propria e non posso possederlo, e nemmeno voglio. Voglio che scelga di stare con me di volta in volta, non che debba stare con me per un contratto... "mio". Non sei mio, sei tuo! Se scegli di condividerti con me sono contenta. 

però.. è solo una mia paranoia, niente di importante


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> L'amore non è un'entità fisica a cui ci si dedica. Hai trovato una compagna e ti sei dedicato a lei in quanto avevi dei sentimenti. Ma.. i sentimenti che si provano per una persona su cosa si basano? Da cinica, credo si basino sul livello di affinità, interessi ed hobby in comune, da qui nasce la voglia di stare insieme. Stando insieme scaturisce l'affetto, che non è altro che amore. Insomma: dal mio punto di vista, amore significa volere passare il proprio tempo libero con una persona. Che poi la si aiuti, ci si stia vicini fra lacrime e fango, d'accordissimo. Ma di base si sta parlando di interessi in comune ed un modo di fare che ci aggrada.
> 
> Detto questo, hai dedicato la maggior parte della tua vita al tuo amore? Sono felice per te. Personalmente credo che avere parametri di paragone sia importante. Per scegliere un compagno per la vita, a cui essere fedeli, è necessario frequentare più persone e vedere con chi sviluppiamo più complicità ed in che modo.
> Forse questa è un'altra ragione per cui ho tradito... avere termini di confronto.
> ...


questo però è un po' rigirarsi la frittata a proprio comodo!


----------



## Trasparenza (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> "Non voglio che rinuncia a qualcun altra perchè ci sono già io. Preferisco che ci esci ed eventualmente continui a stare con me perchè con me stai meglio." Quindi... un po' li avevo anche avvisati!


insomma, coppia aperta.
L'avviso di tradimento è poi una categoria molto interessante.
Grazie per la tua risposta.
Però credo che  nella vita per avere uno certo spettro di conoscenze,
per poi scegliere in via definitiva, sia sufficiente mettersi col fidanzato X,Y, e Z
e poi trarre da queste esperienze le dovute conclusioni.
Non è necessario in questo tipo di esperienze tradire il partner,
non è un passaggio necessario.
mi scuso per la pochezza delle mie argomentazioni.


----------



## Trasparenza (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> E'... solo un mio problema semantico. Non mi piacciono gli articoli possessivi davanti alle persone. Il mio ragazzo, non è mica il mio spazzolino! E' dotato di vita propria e non posso possederlo, e nemmeno voglio. Voglio che scelga di stare con me di volta in volta, non che debba stare con me per un contratto... "mio". Non sei mio, sei tuo! Se scegli di condividerti con me sono contenta.
> però.. è solo una mia paranoia, niente di importante



vabbè chiamalo "il fidanzato".
Le persone non si possiedono, è vero, però vallo a spiegare
a quelli che piazzano lucchetti dalle parti di Ponte Milvio
o di Ponte Vecchio a Firenze.


per la cronaca, io e te siamo agli antipodi, perchè non ho mai tradito,
mentre per te è un' abitudine.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> Non è necessario in questo tipo di esperienze tradire il partner,
> non è un passaggio necessario.
> mi scuso per la pochezza delle mie argomentazioni.



Hai ragione non è necessario tradire il patner. Puoi finire la storia e andare con un altro a storia finita. però... la mia domanda è: se hai una storia lunga, ed incontri qualcuno che ti fa venire un dubbio, cosa fai? Tronchi la tua storia, provi con l'altro, e poi torni indietro?
Non cerco di giustificarmi, cerco di capire come altre persone vivano la cosa. Vedete, le coppie che conosco e che stanno insieme da anni, mi sembrano, dalla prima all'ultima, estremamente infelici. Stanno insieme per abitudine o perchè, peggio, hanno paura di stare da soli o ricominciare. Io non voglio finire così. Non voglio essere sola a vita, nemmeno traditrice a vita, ma nemmeno così!


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questo però è un po' rigirarsi la frittata a proprio comodo!



Simy, è un altro punto di vista. 
Non dico che tradire sia giusto, non pretendo nemmeno che andrebbe capito. Però dietro un tradimento ci puo' essere una naturale curiosità o ricerca di un miglioramento.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Simy, è un altro punto di vista.
> Non dico che tradire sia giusto, non pretendo nemmeno che andrebbe capito. Però dietro un tradimento ci puo' essere una naturale curiosità o ricerca di un miglioramento.


No Tara, perchè ricordati che dietro la tua curiosità c'è qulcuno che potrebbe soffrire.
quindi forse la scelta migliore è quella di soddisfare le tue curiosità senza legarti a nessuno.
li allora saresti onesta con te stessa e con gli altri


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Hai ragione non è necessario tradire il patner. Puoi finire la storia e andare con un altro a storia finita. però... la mia domanda è: se hai una storia lunga, *ed incontri qualcuno che ti fa venire un dubbio, cosa fai? *Tronchi la tua storia, provi con l'altro, e poi torni indietro?
> Non cerco di giustificarmi, cerco di capire come altre persone vivano la cosa. Vedete, le coppie che conosco e che stanno insieme da anni, mi sembrano, dalla prima all'ultima, estremamente infelici. Stanno insieme per abitudine o perchè, peggio, hanno paura di stare da soli o ricominciare. Io non voglio finire così. Non voglio essere sola a vita, nemmeno traditrice a vita, ma nemmeno così!


se hai un dubbio intanto chiediti come mai; se basta un tizio carino a metterti in discussione il rapporto è evidente che lo stesso è basato su qualcosa di fragile.
forse devi semplicemente conoscere qualcuno che ti faccia innamorare davvero; se poi hai la sfortuna di conoscere solo coppie infelici non vuol dire che non ne esistano altre in condizioni del tutto opposte.
forse , cercando un alibi per poter vivere in leggerezza vedi quello che vuoi vedere


----------



## Trasparenza (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Hai ragione non è necessario tradire il patner. Puoi finire la storia e andare con un altro a storia finita. però... la mia domanda è: se hai una storia lunga, ed incontri qualcuno che ti fa venire un dubbio, cosa fai? Tronchi la tua storia, provi con l'altro, e poi torni indietro?
> Non cerco di giustificarmi, cerco di capire come altre persone vivano la cosa. Vedete, le coppie che conosco e che stanno insieme da anni, mi sembrano, dalla prima all'ultima, *estremamente infelici*. Stanno insieme per abitudine o perchè, peggio, hanno paura di stare da soli o ricominciare. Io non voglio finire così. Non voglio essere sola a vita, nemmeno traditrice a vita, ma nemmeno così!


in pratica funziona così: sei sposato e tieni al dovere di fedeltà.
Non è un mito, un moloch o un totem. E' un vincolo interiore che ti serve
per stare sereno, per non far casino e per non far soffrire la persona amata.
la violazione di questo dovere crea disastri immani, sfasci di famiglie
oppure fa godere come ricci tibetani un sacco di altre persone.
Dipende...
Questo sentimento di rispetto, che io naturalmente da vero moralista definisco
appunto "sentimento", mi impedisce di zompare addosso alla bagnina bionda
che ho conosciuto questa estate. 
spero di essere stato chiaro e grazie per la tua disponibilità nelle risposte.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cavoli, è solo zoccola e forse poteva usare il suo dono per guadagnare qualchge soldo in più...



 Daniele, va benissimo che tu non sia d'accordo e mi ritieni una poco di buono, ogni opinione è lecita. Del resto, nemmeno io come fidanzata mi consiglierei! 
Però da qui a parlare di prostituzione ce ne vuole. Vedi Daniele, è facile dalla puttana ad una donna che ha avuto diversi patner, è un modo per scongiurare la paura del CONFRONTO. Questa paura, invece che farla sfociare nel termine "zoccola", puoi metterla a frutto leggendoti qualcosa su come compiacere una donna ed essere più sicuro di te stesso.


----------



## Trasparenza (10 Settembre 2012)

Tara, non preoccuparti per Daniele,
se fosse per lui a quest'ora avrei dovuto sparare a salve contro mia moglie...

Daniè non li alterà !


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Daniele, va benissimo che tu non sia d'accordo e mi ritieni una poco di buono, ogni opinione è lecita. Del resto, nemmeno io come fidanzata mi consiglierei!
> Però da qui a parlare di prostituzione ce ne vuole. Vedi Daniele, è facile dalla puttana ad una donna che ha avuto diversi patner, è un modo per scongiurare la paura del CONFRONTO. Questa paura, invece che farla sfociare nel termine "zoccola", puoi metterla a frutto leggendoti qualcosa su come compiacere una donna ed essere più sicuro di te stesso.


Io credo, anzi spero, che intendesse "zoccola" non tanto per il numero di uomini ma per ogni tradimento che hai compiuto.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se hai un dubbio intanto chiediti come mai; se basta un tizio carino a metterti in discussione il rapporto è evidente che lo stesso è basato su qualcosa di fragile.
> forse devi semplicemente conoscere qualcuno che ti faccia innamorare davvero; se poi hai la sfortuna di conoscere solo coppie infelici non vuol dire che non ne esistano altre in condizioni del tutto opposte.
> forse , cercando un alibi per poter vivere in leggerezza vedi quello che vuoi vedere


Nope, Io non ho mai tradito con il tizio carino incontrato al bar. Sempre con persone che conoscevo da tempo, e abbastanza bene. Forse qui sta il mio errore. Considero tutti come potenziali patner...
grazie, mi hai fatto notare un'altra cosa su cui riflettere.

vedi Minerva, io non dico che tradire sia giusto. E se trovo un modo di stare serena, sono contenta. Di fatto, è quello che cerco. Non è detto che ci riesca, Magari, come dice Tebe o FataIgnorante, faccio parte di una razza a parte. O forse... tutto questo ha delle cause che posso capire e risolvere. Sembrerà strano ma ho già avuto molti spunti di riflessione e mi sono accorta di cose a cui non avevo mai mai pensato. Come questa: io non mai stata con uno che non conoscevo.


----------



## tebina (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Nope, Io non ho mai tradito con il tizio carino incontrato al bar. Sempre con persone che conoscevo da tempo, e abbastanza bene. Forse qui sta il mio errore. Considero tutti come potenziali patner...


ecco. Vedi tutti come potenziali "fidanzati"
ma perchè?
Chiediti CHE COSA VUOI TU DA UN UOMO E DA UNA STORIA.

Devi partire di li.
O anche partire da cosa NON vuoi da un uomo e da una storia (personalmente ho sempre scelto in base ai NON voglio,che sono cose certe. I voglio possono anche cambiare in corsa)

Quindi Tara.
Fatto questo, perchè una minima idea alla tua età la devi avere per forza, vedrai che il modo in cui guarderai il sesso maschile e amici sarà diverso.-
Il 99% come toy , e poi ci sarà quell 1% che invece....


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io credo, anzi spero, che intendesse "zoccola" non tanto per il numero di uomini ma per ogni tradimento che hai compiuto.


Non credo Jeoy. Una traditrice non è una prostituta. Come un traditore non solo chi va con prostitute.


----------



## Tebina (10 Settembre 2012)

E per inciso. Io ho una storia lunga e felice.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Non credo Jeoy. Una traditrice non è una prostituta. Come un traditore non solo chi va con prostitute.


Si, ma qua stiamo parlando di Daniele, che tu non conosci, ma che è l'unico onesto in un mondi di disonesti. E quindi non stupirti se ti prendi della zoccola da lui, è normale ed anche fisiologico ad un certo punto.
C'è da dire che al posto di "zoccola" dovresti forse leggere "stronza". Probabilmente intendeva quello. Perchè, chiaramente, non è che tu ti faccia pagare.


----------



## Tebina (10 Settembre 2012)

secondo inciso.
Per daniele tutte3 quelle che tradiscono devono morire e sono zoccole a prescindere anche se hanno tradito una volta sola.

Non fare a quello che scrive.


Ciao Dani!
Brutta giornata oggi eh?

Firmato

La tua adorata pompinara (si Tara, a te zoccola a me pompinara. Non li so fare manco bene tra l'altro. Pure cattivo a sottolineare le mie mancanze sessuali)


----------



## Tebina (10 Settembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> secondo inciso.
> Per daniele tutte3 quelle che tradiscono devono morire e sono zoccole a prescindere anche se hanno tradito una volta sola.
> 
> Non fare a quello che scrive.
> ...


minkia non posso loggarmi...

volevo scrivere
non badare a quello che scrive


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Non credo Jeoy. Una traditrice non è una prostituta. Come un traditore non solo chi va con prostitute.


Una traditrice seriale è una che la da via con una facilità che dovrebbe fare pensare parecchio. Prima di pensare l'ha già data via.
Io non ho bisogno di compiacere nessuna donna, ho deciso in vita mia che una donna o mi piglia come sono o si può fare dare in quel posto, dover fare tattica per una scopata scadente, non mi serve. Ovvio i compiacenti ci guadagnano un casino, peccato che io al posto loro dovendo impegnare (soprattutto adesso per motivi personali), le mie forze in qualcosa di più serio, non ho il tempo per valutare quel tipo di vita al di fuori di shitting life.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> ecco. Vedi tutti come potenziali "fidanzati"
> ma perchè?
> Chiediti CHE COSA VUOI TU DA UN UOMO E DA UNA STORIA.


Voglio qualcuno con cui condividere degli interessi per fare qualcosa di produttivo insieme. Qualcuno che nel fine settimana non stia a casa a cucinare e pulire, qualcuno con cui fare sempre qualcosa. Puo' sembrare strano ma... ancora non l'ho trovato. Un mio ex mi ha detto che soffro di iper-attivismo... cerco quindi una persona iperattiva. E non l'ho ancora trovata. E quando vado d'accordo con qualcuno mi domando se forse... potrei avere più complicità con quella persona. E allora tradisco. Mi annoio facilmente. Sono così in tutto: studi, lavoro, relazioni. E' possibile cambiare questo? Accontentarsi ed essere felici?


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Voglio qualcuno con cui condividere degli interessi per fare qualcosa di produttivo insieme. Qualcuno che nel fine settimana non stia a casa a cucinare e pulire, qualcuno con cui fare sempre qualcosa. Puo' sembrare strano ma... ancora non l'ho trovato. Un mio ex mi ha detto che soffro di iper-attivismo... cerco quindi una persona iperattiva. E non l'ho ancora trovata. E quando vado d'accordo con qualcuno mi domando se forse... potrei avere più complicità con quella persona. E allora tradisco. Mi annoio facilmente. Sono così in tutto: studi, lavoro, relazioni. E' possibile cambiare questo? Accontentarsi ed essere felici?


Hai mai pensato di essere anche tu noiosa???


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Voglio qualcuno con cui condividere degli interessi per fare qualcosa di produttivo insieme. Qualcuno che nel fine settimana non stia a casa a cucinare e pulire, qualcuno con cui fare sempre qualcosa. Puo' sembrare strano ma... ancora non l'ho trovato. Un mio ex mi ha detto che soffro di iper-attivismo... cerco quindi una persona iperattiva. E non l'ho ancora trovata. E quando vado d'accordo con qualcuno mi domando se forse... potrei avere più complicità con quella persona. E allora tradisco. Mi annoio facilmente. Sono così in tutto: studi, lavoro, relazioni. E' possibile cambiare questo? *Accontentarsi ed essere felici?*


No.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di essere anche tu noiosa???


Tenendo conto che in situazioni di gruppo mi confondo con la tappezzeria per non farmi notare, sì, credo di ritenermi noiosa


----------



## Tebina (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Voglio qualcuno con cui condividere degli interessi per fare qualcosa di produttivo insieme. Qualcuno che nel fine settimana non stia a casa a cucinare e pulire, qualcuno con cui fare sempre qualcosa. Puo' sembrare strano ma... ancora non l'ho trovato. Un mio ex mi ha detto che soffro di iper-attivismo... cerco quindi una persona iperattiva. E non l'ho ancora trovata. E quando vado d'accordo con qualcuno mi domando se forse... potrei avere più complicità con quella persona. E allora tradisco. Mi annoio facilmente. Sono così in tutto: studi, lavoro, relazioni. E' possibile cambiare questo? Accontentarsi ed essere felici?


ma che accontentarsi dai.

ti sei risposta. Tradisci cronicamente perchè non hai ancora trovato quello che fa per te.
Figurati che io l'ho trovato piuttosto tardi, ma partivo dal NOn trovarlo.
Non è mai stato determinante  stare in coppia, anzi da sola sto piuttosto bene, quindi non ricercavo un compagno in prima battuta.
 devi smetterla davvero di cercare un compagno e ritenerti una donna libera con gli uomini che incontrerai.
Sii sincera.
Di tranquillamente che non vuoi nulla di serio e inviolabile.
Poi si vedrà.


Tutto molto più semplice ed appagante senza tante fisime o moralismi


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ma che accontentarsi dai.
> 
> ti sei risposta. Tradisci cronicamente perchè non hai ancora trovato quello che fa per te.
> Figurati che io l'ho trovato piuttosto tardi, ma partivo dal NOn trovarlo.



Ed una volta che lo hai trovato hai smesso di tradire?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Voglio qualcuno con cui condividere degli interessi per fare qualcosa di produttivo insieme. Qualcuno che nel fine settimana non stia a casa a cucinare e pulire, qualcuno con cui fare sempre qualcosa. Puo' sembrare strano ma... ancora non l'ho trovato. Un mio ex mi ha detto che soffro di iper-attivismo... cerco quindi una persona iperattiva. E non l'ho ancora trovata. E quando vado d'accordo con qualcuno mi domando se forse... potrei avere più complicità con quella persona. E allora tradisco. Mi annoio facilmente. Sono così in tutto: studi, lavoro, relazioni. E' possibile cambiare questo? Accontentarsi ed essere felici?



Quanto mi ricordi me stesso....


----------



## Tebina (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ed una volta che lo hai trovato hai smesso di tradire?


si, perchè per lui era importante la fedeltà.
E ho deciso, ai tempi, che poteva valere la pensa provarci (il tradimento fatto o subito in genere non mi provoca smottamento emozionali, tanto per essere chari. Amore e sesso sono distinti per me. L'amore vero intendo, per come lo intendo io).

E ci sono riuscita.
Non è sempre stato facile ma da traditrice diciamo cronica ma decisamente settoriale ne sono fiera di esserci riuscita.

Po mi ha tradita lui e quindi patto di fedeltà rotto.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2012)

*Ah*

Ah ecco tradisci tu....ok,tradisce lui patto di fedeltà rotto!!!!Ascolta,vatti a fare un giretto in qualche ospedale,sei il festival del luogo comune....ovvia e superficiale.....!!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Voglio qualcuno con cui condividere degli interessi per fare qualcosa di produttivo insieme. Qualcuno che nel fine settimana non stia a casa a cucinare e pulire, qualcuno con cui fare sempre qualcosa. Puo' sembrare strano ma... ancora non l'ho trovato. Un mio ex mi ha detto che soffro di iper-attivismo... cerco quindi una persona iperattiva. E non l'ho ancora trovata. E quando vado d'accordo con qualcuno mi domando se forse... potrei avere più complicità con quella persona. E allora tradisco. Mi annoio facilmente. Sono così in tutto: studi, lavoro, relazioni. E' possibile cambiare questo? Accontentarsi ed essere felici?



Non è il fatto di accontentarsi è non saper tirare fuori il massimo da una cosa che hai....
cerchi sempre altro che comunque dopo poco non ti soddisferà....
Quindi perchè non arrivare ad un punto e fermarsi dicendo basta ora per un pó mi fermo qui cercando di valorizzare quello che ho...cercando di capire se sono io che cerco l'impossibile o l'impossibile posso renderlo possibile solo rallentando la mia corsa..

Sei felice così?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Voglio qualcuno con cui condividere degli interessi per fare qualcosa di produttivo insieme. Qualcuno che nel fine settimana non stia a casa a cucinare e pulire, qualcuno con cui fare sempre qualcosa. Puo' sembrare strano ma... ancora non l'ho trovato. Un mio ex mi ha detto che soffro di iper-attivismo... cerco quindi una persona iperattiva. E non l'ho ancora trovata. E quando vado d'accordo con qualcuno mi domando se forse... potrei avere più complicità con quella persona. E allora tradisco. *Mi annoio facilmente*. Sono così in tutto: studi, lavoro, relazioni. E' possibile cambiare questo? Accontentarsi ed essere felici?


sai, mi hai fatto ricordare uno dei miei incubi. Prof del ginnasio, una carogna con il pedigree, una bigotta feroce, un monolite di pregiudizi. Ho odiato quella donna per diverso tempo, ma ho potuto apprezzare più tardi alcuni dei suoi insegnamenti. Una volta mi disse che dovevo temere la noia come sintomo di un vuoto interiore, di un ripiegarsi in sè stessi, una fuga perchè in realtà non si ha il coraggio di rischiare ad impegnarsi in qualcosa o verso qualcuno, non ci ritiene abbastanza capaci per perseguire quelli che sono i nostri veri obbiettivi. Ho dovuto ammettere, con me stessa, che su alcune cose, tra le quali questa, aveva ragione, qualcosa mi ha insegnato anche quella donna che non ho mai stimato come insegnante. Io se fossi in te comincerei a prendere in considerazione di lavorare su questo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai, mi hai fatto ricordare uno dei miei incubi. Prof del ginnasio, una carogna con il pedigree, una bigotta feroce, un monolite di pregiudizi. Ho odiato quella donna per diverso tempo, ma ho potuto apprezzare più tardi alcuni dei suoi insegnamenti. Una volta mi disse che dovevo *temere la noia come sintomo di un vuoto interiore*, di un ripiegarsi in sè stessi, una fuga perchè in realtà non si ha il coraggio di rischiare ad impegnarsi in qualcosa o verso qualcuno, non ci ritiene abbastanza capaci per perseguire quelli che sono i nostri veri obbiettivi. Ho dovuto ammettere, con me stessa, che su alcune cose, tra le quali questa, aveva ragione, qualcosa mi ha insegnato anche quella donna che non ho mai stimato come insegnante. Io se fossi in te comincerei a prendere in considerazione di lavorare su questo.


grande verità.spesso per noia si sono messi atti crimini terribli, ma senza arrivare a questo non trovo nulla di più aberrante del vuoto interiore .
consiglio la noia e gli indifferenti di moravia


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi iscrivo a questo forum solo oggi, nonostante vi legga da diverse settimane.
> Dietro il nome TaraEffe, scrive una ragazza all'apparenza tranquilla, introspettiva a cui non piace farsi notare. Non mi trucco, non metto tacchi nè abiti vistosi, sono.. la ragazza della porta accanto. Magari, chi lo sa, sono proprio la tua vicina, una tua allieva, o una tua insegnante, oppure l'insegnante della tua vicina, o di tua figlia
> Sono qui perchè ho quello che le persone "normali" (con cui mi confondo benissimo) definisce un "problema": Sono una traditrice cronica.
> ...


'ndo sta Tebe quando serve?


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Solo una volta, tanto tempo fa. Uscivo con un ragazzo, tromb-amico con cui non volevo una relazione, e una sera lo tradii con un altro mio amico... lui lo scoprì e ci rimase male. Mi vergognai moltissimo... però, di fatto, ci rimase male per un senso di "possesso" e non per sentimento, non eravamo innamorati e non ci eravamo fatti promesse di alcun tipo. Con l'altro, dopo questo evento, fui onesta e gli dissi che che avevo un altra relazione non seria, che stavo troncando. Ci rimase male per il fatto che non gliene avessi parlato prima, mi scusai e tornammo ad essere amici e saltuariamente trombamici. Ora abitiamo lontani e ci sentiamo regolarmente per via telematica.


ah dimenticavo  benvenuta e grazie per esserti registrata


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah dimenticavo  benvenuta e grazie per esserti registrata


perché grazie?


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché grazie?


perchè prima di leggere Taraeffe,leggevo della cosa di sterminator....e ho fatto una serie di associazioni di idee che ora non sto qui a ripetere 

per questo sono contento che Tara abbia voluto fare questo salto della registrazione


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché grazie?


perchè prende la percentuale


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè prende la percentuale


avevo questo dubbio:mrgreen:


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una volta mi disse che dovevo temere la noia come sintomo di un vuoto interiore, di un ripiegarsi in sè stessi, una fuga perchè in realtà non si ha il coraggio di rischiare ad impegnarsi in qualcosa o verso qualcuno, non ci ritiene abbastanza capaci per perseguire quelli che sono i nostri veri obbiettivi.


E come si fa a lavorarci sopra? Tu ad esempio, come hai fatto?


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> 'ndo sta Tebe quando serve?


E' intervenuta ieri Tebe! Mi ha dato molto su cui riflettere. 
 Grazie per il benvenuto.


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè prende la percentuale


nel caso,agirei via pvt,non credi?


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> E' intervenuta ieri Tebe! Mi ha dato molto su cui riflettere.
> Grazie per il benvenuto.


sì poi scorrendo la discussione,ho visto.

Ero certo degli spunti,potresti essere una sua discepola


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel caso,agirei via pvt,non credi?


:mrgreen: vabbè era una battuta! non mi fare il permaloso è :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> L'amore non è un'entità fisica a cui ci si dedica. Hai trovato una compagna e ti sei dedicato a lei in quanto avevi dei sentimenti. Ma.. i sentimenti che si provano per una persona su cosa si basano? Da cinica, credo si basino sul livello di affinità, interessi ed hobby in comune, da qui nasce la voglia di stare insieme. Stando insieme scaturisce l'affetto, che non è altro che amore. Insomma: dal mio punto di vista, amore significa volere passare il proprio tempo libero con una persona. Che poi la si aiuti, ci si stia vicini fra lacrime e fango, d'accordissimo. Ma di base si sta parlando di interessi in comune ed un modo di fare che ci aggrada.
> 
> Detto questo, hai dedicato la maggior parte della tua vita al tuo amore? Sono felice per te. Personalmente credo che avere parametri di paragone sia importante. Per scegliere un compagno per la vita, a cui essere fedeli, è necessario frequentare più persone e vedere con chi sviluppiamo più complicità ed in che modo.
> Forse questa è un'altra ragione per cui ho tradito... avere termini di confronto.
> ...




Bravissima!! la penso come te! con qualche differenza, io mi sono dovuto svegliare e capire ciò, perchè sono stato tradito.
Tu invece stai cercando scuse e dando motivazioni ad un'azione che sai essere sbagliata, il tradimento.


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2012)

Interessi comuni ed hobby devono essere invece diversi, se fossero simili non ci sarebbe affinità necessaria. taraeffe, tu cerchi dei fidanzati in amici e non capisci che a volte stai con una persona perchè ti piace quella persona, perchè non è come te.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> E come si fa a lavorarci sopra? Tu ad esempio, come hai fatto?


Ho individuato quali erano le cose che volevo davvero. Ho fatto un accidente di fatica per realizzarle. Ogni giorno mi dò da fare per non perderle, perchè non voglio assolutamente perderle. Non so cosa sia la noia dai tempi dell'adolescenza.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> E'... solo un mio problema semantico. Non mi piacciono gli articoli possessivi davanti alle persone. Il mio ragazzo, non è mica il mio spazzolino! E' dotato di vita propria e non posso possederlo, e nemmeno voglio. Voglio che scelga di stare con me di volta in volta, non che debba stare con me per un contratto... "mio". Non sei mio, sei tuo! Se scegli di condividerti con me sono contenta.
> 
> però.. è solo una mia paranoia, niente di importante




tranquilla non é una paranoia e non è solo tua...
anch'io l'ho sempre pensata così..


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> in pratica funziona così: sei sposato e tieni al dovere di fedeltà.
> Non è un mito, un moloch o un totem. E' un vincolo interiore che ti serve
> per stare sereno, per non far casino e per non far soffrire la persona amata.
> la violazione di questo dovere crea disastri immani, sfasci di famiglie
> ...


Il dovere di fedeltà ( chiamiamolo così) finisce nel momento in cui, o parli con il partner e chiarisci cosa non va, se ci si chiarisce si continua a condividere la vita, oppure lo lasci intraprendendo una tua vita da solo/a, ed allora puoi cercarti un'altra persona.

Sempre in linea di massima, perchè tra lo scrivere, e la realtà con tutto quello che la circonda...


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen: vabbè era una battuta! non mi fare il permaloso è :carneval:


ma tu puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi,sorellina giallorossa 

non mi offenderei mai per quello che mi dici


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Voglio qualcuno con cui condividere degli interessi per fare qualcosa di produttivo insieme. Qualcuno che nel fine settimana non stia a casa a cucinare e pulire, qualcuno con cui fare sempre qualcosa. Puo' sembrare strano ma... ancora non l'ho trovato. Un mio ex mi ha detto che soffro di iper-attivismo... cerco quindi una persona iperattiva. E non l'ho ancora trovata. E quando vado d'accordo con qualcuno mi domando se forse... potrei avere più complicità con quella persona. E allora tradisco. Mi annoio facilmente. Sono così in tutto: studi, lavoro, relazioni. E' possibile cambiare questo? Accontentarsi ed essere felici?


Non lo troverai mai, qualsiasi persona diventa noiosa o tu diventerai noiosa per lui. Tu cerchi qualcosa che non esiste, e stai attuando il tuo percorso di ricerca sulla sofferenza di altri.

Perché quelli avranno sempre la pesante sensazione di non essere all'altezza, quando invece sei tu che cerchi il nulla


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il dovere di fedeltà ( chiamiamolo così) finisce nel momento in cui, o parli con il partner e chiarisci cosa non va, se ci si chiarisce si continua a condividere la vita, oppure lo lasci intraprendendo una tua vita da solo/a, ed allora puoi cercarti un'altra persona.
> 
> Sempre in linea di massima, perchè tra lo scrivere, e la realtà con tutto quello che la circonda...


ehhh??????????????
non capia....


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi,sorellina giallorossa
> 
> non mi offenderei mai per quello che mi dici


ioggia:


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il dovere di fedeltà ( chiamiamolo così) finisce nel momento in cui, o parli con il partner e chiarisci cosa non va, se ci si chiarisce si continua a condividere la vita, oppure lo lasci intraprendendo una tua vita da solo/a, ed allora puoi cercarti un'altra persona.
> 
> Sempre in linea di massima, perchè tra lo scrivere, e la realtà con tutto quello che la circonda...


mi spiegate in parole povere perchè il dovere di fedeltà sessuale dovrebbe contare di più del dovere di sincerità e rispetto della dignità di lui/lei?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi spiegate in parole povere perchè il dovere di fedeltà sessuale dovrebbe contare di più del dovere di sincerità e rispetto della dignità di lui/lei?


Non ho scritto ciò

Ho scritto che la fedeltà di qualsiasi tipo essa sia, deve essere rispettata, ma nel momento in cui si parla con il partner, e non si riesce a trovare un'accordo, le strade possono separarsi, e quindi la fedeltà sotto un certo aspetto viene salvaguardata appunto dalla sincerità e dialogo.


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

Mah.   o io ho sbagliato tempo e mi ritrovo nell'epoca dei matrimoni combinati oppure mi pare che stiamo pestando nel mortaio dell'ovvio.

Tornando IT,credo che Taraeffe sia infedele perchè è ciò che è.

Tebe (anche altre credo) può aiutarla moltissimo ad accettarsi per quello che è facendola riflettere sulle cose che ha scritto qui.      alla fine,il suo dilemma è questo.

Accettarsi e vivere serena la sua sessualità


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah. o io ho sbagliato tempo e mi ritrovo nell'epoca dei matrimoni combinati oppure mi pare che stiamo pestando nel mortaio dell'ovvio.
> 
> Tornando IT,credo che Taraeffe sia infedele perchè è ciò che è.
> 
> ...



In questo caso, tutto quello che scrive exsterminator, è tutto vero. 

E leggendolo, nel tempo, mi sa tanto che nonostante "lui dica di essere al di fuori del tradimento" fa bene a fare come fa.

Non esistono mezze misure.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah. o io ho sbagliato tempo e mi ritrovo nell'epoca dei matrimoni combinati oppure mi pare che stiamo pestando nel mortaio dell'ovvio.
> 
> Tornando IT,*credo che Taraeffe sia infedele perchè è ciò che è.
> 
> ...


magari sono gli altri ad essere meno sereni, vanno messi al corrente anche loro, quindi.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Interessi comuni ed hobby devono essere invece diversi, se fossero simili non ci sarebbe affinità necessaria. taraeffe, tu cerchi dei fidanzati in amici e non capisci che a volte stai con una persona perchè ti piace quella persona, perchè non è come te.


Senza interessi in comune, che fate insieme?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Interessi *comuni ed hobby devono essere invece diversi, se fossero simili non ci sarebbe affinità necessaria. *taraeffe, tu cerchi dei fidanzati in amici e non capisci che a volte stai con una persona perchè ti piace quella persona, perchè non è come te.


Dove l'hai letto, su Cioè del mese scorso?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> in pratica funziona così: sei sposato e tieni al dovere di fedeltà.
> Non è un mito, un moloch o un totem. E' un vincolo interiore che ti serve
> per stare sereno, per non far casino e per non far soffrire la persona amata.
> la violazione di questo dovere crea disastri immani, sfasci di famiglie
> ...


Ciao Trasp....non sto scherzando...ma la bagnina ci sarebbe stata,secondo te????se si'non cadi mai in tentazione???qual'e il segreto???


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Trasp....non sto scherzando...*ma la bagnina ci sarebbe stata,secondo te????*se si'non cadi mai in tentazione???qual'e il segreto???


:rotfl::rotfl:mi hai fatto morire... scusate... ma Lothar che vede disdegnare la bagnina... mi immagino com'è rimasto scandalizzato...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:mi hai fatto morire... scusate... ma Lothar che vede disdegnare la bagnina... mi immagino com'è rimasto scandalizzato...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


piantala Sbri...vuoi che valichi la collina e arrivi?


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dove l'hai letto, su Cioè del mese scorso?


Quoto e approvo!


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari sono gli altri ad essere meno sereni, vanno messi al corrente anche loro, quindi.


infatti più sopra parlavo di sincerità e rispetto della persona altra.

ma duro fatica a capire come si possa essere intellettualmente sinceri ed onesti con gli altri se non si sta bene con se stessi e non ci si accetta


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> piantala Sbri...vuoi che valichi la collina e arrivi?


con il casino che vedo dalla finestra arrivi per san Martino...


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti più sopra parlavo di sincerità e rispetto della persona altra.
> 
> ma duro fatica a capire come si possa essere intellettualmente sinceri ed onesti con gli altri se non si sta bene con se stessi e non ci si accetta


senz'altro. 
fosse mia figlia a questa ragazza non consiglierei con leggerezza di *vivere la sua sessualità liberamente *visto che comunque si sta ponendo dei dubbi e non sta andando verso un futuro di benessere con l'altro sesso....se in ogni uomo conosciuto vede un possibile partner.


----------



## Trasparenza (10 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Trasp....non sto scherzando...ma la bagnina ci sarebbe stata,secondo te????se si'non cadi mai in tentazione???qual'e il segreto???


la bagnina poteva essere mia figlia, con oltre 25 anni di differenza.
Di Olgettina ce n'è stata già una e non c'era bisogno di riorganizzarla 
in versione estiva . 

questa direi che è già una remora.
Non è che non cado in tentazione, semplicemente sono sposato.
Se poi sono un Panda meritevole di tutela, me ne vado in una riserva
o in uno zoo. Si vede che sono un uomo fuori dal tempo.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> senz'altro.
> fosse mia figlia a questa ragazza non consiglierei con leggerezza di *vivere la sua sessualità liberamente *visto che comunque si sta ponendo dei dubbi e non sta andando verso un futuro di benessere con l'altro sesso....se in ogni uomo conosciuto vede un possibile partner.


Non, non in ogni uomo conosciuto. Ma in molti miei amici con cui vado d'accordo, dopo un po' penso a se potrei mai avere un futuro con loro. Non so se è normale. Probabilmente no


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Non, non in ogni uomo conosciuto. Ma in molti miei amici con cui vado d'accordo, dopo un po' penso a se potrei mai avere un futuro con loro. Non so se è normale. Probabilmente no


allora qui non si tratta di sesso ma di sicurezza e affetto, sei entrata come panterona e mi sa che sei una gattina che cerca la carezza.
vieni che io e zia sbriciolata ti adottiamo


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Non, non in ogni uomo conosciuto. Ma in molti miei amici con cui vado d'accordo, dopo un po' penso a se potrei mai avere un futuro con loro. Non so se è normale. Probabilmente no


A me invece sembra che un eventuale futuro con una persona in particolare ti spaventi. Forse perchè realmente impegnativo, contrariamente ai rapporti "abbozzati" con gli amici.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora qui non si tratta di sesso ma di sicurezza e affetto, sei entrata come panterona e mi sa che sei una gattina che cerca la carezza.
> vieni che io e zia sbriciolata ti adottiamo


No, non sono una pantera. Ho tradito chiunque, ma non sono cattiva. E' solo che stando con una persona.. mi domando, inevitabilmente se non starei meglio con un'altra. E tengo relazioni parallele, che sono tutte, inevitabilmente, con persone problematiche. Poi non ho avuto molte storie serie e lunghe (oltre un anno) (ne ho avute 3, ed ho tradito tutti, con tutti. Di fatto ho sovrapposto, in tempi diversi, queste tre persone...). Negli altri casi.. ho avuto diversi tromb-amici per qualche tempo. Per anni, sapendo di non essere monogama, di relazioni non ne ho mai volute. 
Ed adesso.. punto interrogativo. Posso continuare ad avere trombamici e nessuna relazione? E se voglio una relazione, riuscirò ad essere fedele? 
Uno dei 3 famosi, ammetto che mi manca, ed è diventato il mio metro di paragone per chiunque incontri. Voglio cominciare una storia seria con lui? Senza tradirlo e rinunciare al mondo? Io posso farlo o sono dubitatrice di natura?


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> A me invece sembra che un eventuale futuro con una persona in particolare ti spaventi. Forse perchè realmente impegnativo, contrariamente ai rapporti "abbozzati" con gli amici.



E' vero. Mi spaventa a morte. Scegli una persona e rinunci a tutte le altre. E se te ne pentirai? E fossi stata meglio con un altro? Come si fa a scegliere un compagno/a e non porsi domande. E' così semplice rinunciare al resto?


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> E' vero. Mi spaventa a morte. Scegli una persona e rinunci a tutte le altre. E se te ne pentirai? E fossi stata meglio con un altro? Come si fa a scegliere un compagno/a e non porsi domande. E' così semplice rinunciare al resto?


se esiste un uomo che ti prenda la testa così fortemente da cancellare tutti i tuoi dubbi,smetterai di farti tante domande.  a senso,direi che semplicemente non 6 fatta per la monogamia,il che non significa che tu non possa costruire nulla con nessuno,ma che hai bisogno di dosi massicce di autocoscienza e di capacità di renderti trasparente


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

ma non è una rinuncia, sei appagata , punto





TaraEffe ha detto:


> E' vero. Mi spaventa a morte. Scegli una persona e rinunci a tutte le altre. E se te ne pentirai? E fossi stata meglio con un altro? Come si fa a scegliere un compagno/a e non porsi domande. *E' così semplice rinunciare al resto*?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2012)

*Mamma*

Mamma mia....così difficile questo caso?La signorina ha dei lampanti languori anali,perchè percome...
,è così,dia ampio sfogo alle sue velleità sessuali,preferibilmente senza coinvolgere ignari patner....nella vita ci vuole anche il coraggio delle proprie azioni,della proprie scelte di vita!!


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> E' vero. Mi spaventa a morte. Scegli una persona e rinunci a tutte le altre. E se te ne pentirai? E fossi stata meglio con un altro? Come si fa a scegliere un compagno/a e non porsi domande. E' così semplice rinunciare al resto?


Detto da una ventisettenne mi farebbe pensare invece che quello che dici sia lecito. Personalmente ritengo che un matrimonio non vada iniziato prima dei 35 anni.

A questo punto però si rischia di divagare. Hai detto che prendi e lasci, ma il denominatore comune è il fatto che i soggetti in questione sono tutti problematici e "facilmente gestibili". Non vorrei che quanto hai detto in realta sia l'alibi che alimenta la tua falsa autostima.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia....così difficile questo caso?La signorina ha dei lampanti languori anali,perchè percome...
> ,è così,dia ampio sfogo alle sue velleità sessuali,preferibilmente senza coinvolgere ignari patner....nella vita ci vuole anche il coraggio delle proprie azioni,della proprie scelte di vita!!



Ciao mitico!!!come va'????

dai oscu'...non ha la ns eta'..lascia che si diverta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia....così difficile questo caso?La signorina ha dei lampanti *languori anali*,perchè percome...
> ,è così,dia ampio sfogo alle sue velleità sessuali,preferibilmente senza coinvolgere ignari patner....nella vita ci vuole anche il coraggio delle proprie azioni,della proprie scelte di vita!!


Trucidatemi.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia....così difficile questo caso?La signorina *ha dei lampanti languori anali,*perchè percome...
> ,è così,dia ampio sfogo alle sue velleità sessuali,preferibilmente senza coinvolgere ignari patner....nella vita ci vuole anche il coraggio delle proprie azioni,della proprie scelte di vita!!


Oscuro, siamo nel 2012, il sesso anale non è più un tabù. E tanto meno una parolaccia.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Oscuro, siamo nel 2012, il sesso anale non è più un tabù. E tanto meno una parolaccia.



mia cara lui e'simpatico e intelligente..ma moltooooooo intollerante e convintoi,che noi si sia creature infernali.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mia cara lui e'simpatico e intelligente..ma moltooooooo intollerante e convintoi,che noi si sia creature infernali.


Beh... lo capisco. Sono un'ottima amica ma, a conti fatti, una pessima fidanzata!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Oscuro, siamo nel 2012, il sesso anale non è più un tabù. E tanto meno una parolaccia.


bravissima!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi iscrivo a questo forum solo oggi, nonostante vi legga da diverse settimane.
> Dietro il nome TaraEffe, scrive una ragazza all'apparenza tranquilla, introspettiva a cui non piace farsi notare. Non mi trucco, non metto tacchi nè abiti vistosi, sono.. la ragazza della porta accanto. Magari, chi lo sa, sono proprio la tua vicina, una tua allieva, o una tua insegnante, oppure l'insegnante della tua vicina, o di tua figlia
> Sono qui perchè ho quello che le persone "normali" (con cui mi confondo benissimo) definisce un "problema": Sono una traditrice cronica.
> ...


Sei una stronza, fai schifo, ti dovresti vergnare, le persone non si feriscono e....meriteresti di prenderti la gonorrea cronica...questa ti mancava eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e per inciso, la mia non è una battuta...spero vivamente che tu te la prenda e, se esiste, una forma curabile si, ma non guaribile...una forma di peste ma non letale... ho vinto il primo premio oppure ho surclassato di gran lunga i bacchettoni?:rotfl:


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Sei una stronza, fai schifo, ti dovresti vergnare, le persone non si feriscono e....meriteresti di prenderti la gonorrea cronica...questa ti mancava eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> e per inciso, la mia non è una battuta...spero vivamente che tu te la prenda e, se esiste, una forma curabile si, ma non guaribile...una forma di peste ma non letale... ho vinto il primo premio oppure ho surclassato di gran lunga i bacchettoni?:rotfl:



 Li hai stesi!


----------



## aristocat (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Li hai stesi!


Io propendo per un parimerito con Oscuro :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ed adesso.. punto interrogativo. Posso continuare ad avere trombamici e nessuna relazione? E se voglio una relazione, riuscirò ad essere fedele?


Taraeffe, tu sei una creatura non priva di un qualche interesse.
Il tuo creatore dev'essere quindi un valoroso idealista, uno sobrio, mica uno di quelli che si mette le gomme maggiorate sulla panda e la riempie di led blu mentre fa tunz tunz colla sua autoradio 22 watt X 4 della majestic.
Perchè ilo problema della creazione è fondamentale, quasi quanto quello della creatura ed assai di più di quello della creanza!
Tu esponi un concetto di fedeltà che ormai è avulso dalla morale comune almeno quanto la sodomia lo è dal mondo della moda, perchè ti getto nell'agone poer essere squartata solo per far vedere che quello non è il tuo vero corpo e quella non è che un burattino mosso dai tuoi lunghi fili.
Ora, tu ribatterai che non sei un burattino mosso attraverso i fili, perchè quelle che hanno i fili sono le marionette, mentre i burattini hanno una mano infiliata nel sedere che li fa muovere, ma non è questo il punto, e ti prego di non fossilizzarti si dettagli tranto irrilevanti.
L'accoppiarsi con i propri amici è poi una questione che pare talmente tanto superflua, come certa peluria degli anni settanta, tanto da non ritenere nessuna considerazione nè da coloro che ritengono di non poter avere amici dell'altro sesso e quindi di non poter trovare una fornicazione eterosessuale in queste degnissime persone nè da quelli che ritengono che gli amici non si debbano inculare a vicenda (altrimenti che amici sarebbero?).
E' piuttosto una questione di cameratismo promiscuo e sfogo sportivo, un po' come un kolkoz dalle lunghe notti prive di carote od una partita a cricket su un campo da golf con troppe buche per riuscire a finire sotto al par.
Il trombamico è un'invenzione della gente plebea! Di sdentati ignoranti che credono che il sole vada a fare il bagno nel mare durante la notte e che se ti guardi il buco del culo in uno specchi rotondo alla mezzanotte di un Venerdì 17 venga fuori belzebù a rubarti l'anima.
E qui nessuno è così stupido ed ignorante da crederci.
Lo stesso dicasi della fedeltà, un termine sicuramente inventato in America negli anni '30, prima infatti si parlava di vassallaggio ed abnegazione, e probabilmente in molte società davvero evolute non esiste neppure una parola per indicare questo oscuro ed irritante concetto che è la fedeltà!
Probabilmente in lingue agglutinanti come il prussiano, dovrebbero costruire una parola tanto lunga da dover andare a capo tre volte prima di terminarla!
E' ovvio che non ha senso nè ragion d'essere, come quasi tutte le cose che in italiano vengono indicate da in trisillabo tronco, il quale è di per sè una cosa aberrante, come la circoncisione annuale per onorare gli dei o l'uso di inserire chidi di garofano nella salamina da sugo prima di bollirla, ah, che barbarie!
Non avere paura quindi di praticare l'inseminazione rituale come in certi villaggi dello Zimbawe del sud, perchè là tu saresti come tutte le ragazze colle mammelle di fuori che aspettano il ritorno di qualcuno dal pascolo delle vacche magre e cornute, va bene chiunque, ma anche suo fratello e pure suo padre se proprio non c'è altro, tanto lì sono tutti parenti ed il padre di chiunque è pure padre suo, ma tanto sua madre non è mai stata una donna gelosa, e pure lei in mancanza d'altro si concedeva ai propri figli, ma solo dopo il loro passaggio all'età matura, mica sono dei selvaggi in quel posto lì!
Neppure tu lo sei, e l'incesto è un'altra parola vuota per quelle come te!
E questa larghezza di vedute ti fa onore!
Così come ti fa onore prendere precauzioni per non avere figli deformi e fiaccati da generazioni di accoppiamenti fra consanguinei!
Tu hai il potere!
Usalo per fare del bene!
A chiunque!

Ciao!


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu esponi un concetto di fedeltà che ormai è avulso dalla morale comune almeno quanto la sodomia lo è dal mondo della moda


Secondo me dei fedeli veri esistono... 



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non avere paura quindi di praticare l'inseminazione rituale come in certi villaggi dello Zimbawe del sud, perchè là tu saresti come tutte le ragazze colle mammelle di fuori che aspettano il ritorno di qualcuno dal pascolo delle vacche magre e cornute,
> !


Non mi si addice. Negli ultimi anni ho imparato a scegliere e non ad essere scelta.

Ad ogni modo è bello come scrivi  anche se, confesso, il tuo avatar mi fa un po' impressione...


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Nonostante sia una traditrice, ho sofferto in un passato nemmeno troppo lontano, a causa di un suicidio. Non è la stessa cosa. *Ma quando dici che ti è crollato il mondo addosso, credimi, posso capirlo.  Ti rendi conto che niente è come pensavi che fosse, e il momento in cui lo scopri divide la vita in due parti, fra "prima" e "dopo".  Quando penso al mio problema... mi dico che forse tradisco proprio perchè ho paura di essere abbandonata. *Frequento più persone per essere sicura che ci sia sempre qualcuno. Come faccio a cambiare questo?  O è solo una scusa che si danno tutti i traditori?


Non sono andata avanti nella lettura della discussione, quindi può essere che dica cose che ti hanno già detto e in questo caso mi scuso.

Sul neretto, non sai come ti capisco. Anche la mia vita, ne parlavo proprio ieri sera, è divisa in due parti, un prima e un dopo. Un prima in cui ero felice, ingenua, quasi incosciente. Un dopo in cui mi è piombata addosso la realtà in tutta la sua pesantezza. E niente è tornato come prima. Mi sento addosso le scorie di tutto quello che è successo. E' come se fosse calato un velo sulla mia vita.

Anch'io ho tradito per un breve periodo sulla scia della delusione e tradivo sapendo di non poterne fare a meno, in modo quasi compulsivo. Tante porte socchiuse da tenere come eventuali vie di fuga, ma nemmeno una spalancata per poter uscire davvero da quella gabbia.

Quello che posso dirti, al di là dei soliti discorsi su come puoi fare male e deludere chi ti ama, è che è un peccato che tu non ti dia la possibilità di spalancare quella porta. Vivere in modo pieno e sincero il rapporto con una persona, conoscerla giorno dopo giorno, percepire la sua parte più vulnerabile e sentire che puoi permetterti di mostrare la tua, è qualcosa che merita lo sforzo di cambiare se stessi.

Non so se hai provato ad andare in terapia, ma penso possa aiutarti. Perchè mi pare di capire che tu non viva con serenità questa tua condizione. E penso sia comprensibile.

Difficilmente riuscirai ad essere così obiettiva con te stessa da poter scavare tanto in profondità. Soprattutto perchè l'evento che riporti, quello che ti ha toccata in modo tanto profondo, ha senz'altro contribuito ad alzare le tue barriere. E non è facile nemmeno per te superarle. Penso che il supporto di una persona in gamba possa aiutarti a iniziare un lavoro di introspezione che, qualunque esito abbia, sarà comunque utile.


----------



## TaraEffe (10 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so se hai provato ad andare in terapia, ma penso possa aiutarti. Perchè mi pare di capire che tu non viva con serenità questa tua condizione. E penso sia comprensibile.


Sono stata in terapia per altre cose ma... questa.. non ho mai avuto il coraggio di tirarla fuori. Nemmeno con un terapista a pagamento... vi sembrerà impossibile ma.. è la prima volta che ne parlo


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Secondo me dei fedeli veri esistono...
> 
> 
> 
> Non mi si addice. Negli ultimi anni ho imparato a scegliere e non ad essere scelta.



Ma in dubbiamente esistono!
Essi sono come certe varietà di pecore le quali possono avere in sorte di nasce col vello nerissimo e lucido pur appartenedo ad un gregge d'eburnea bambagia!
Essi hanno un carattere genotipico recessivo che, talora, si manifesta nel fenotipo!
Oppure ancora possono essere semenza di mendeliani piselli che sbaccellano, con incroci nel giardino di qualche aromatica abbazia, le loro caratteristiche insite nei trisavoli che pisellavano al tempo in cui la terra era giovane ed i dinosauri indossavano ancora i pantaloni a zampa d'elefante!
Non riuscirò mai a comprendere la moda degli anni '70, ma questo è un problema mio e tu non te ne devi far carico...
Cioè, potrebbe essere questione innata, ma anche no.
Mi lascio aperte molte possibili opinioni contemporaneamente, un po' come gli stati di certe particelle elementari che, finchè non le guardi possono essere qualsiasi cosa, ma, securamente, dopo che le hai guardate, sono andate da qualche altra parte, ed qusto è come unire l'inutile al tedioso.
Invece per le opinioni è diverso, perchè sono un po' come il culo, cioè, tutti ce ne abbiamo uno, ma ne facciamo l'uso più sudicio che sia immaginabile.
Però dopo bisogna pulirlo e buttare le tracce del misfatto nel water, magari mandando un bel fax marrone all'altro mondo.
Poveri quelli che al campeggio devono arrangiarsi con un pugno di erba secca...
Però il concetto di fondo è quello, cioè, la pulizia e il non lasciare prove!
L'opinione infatti non ne lascia ameno che non sia diventata un fatto, e certi fatti non sono mai definiti e completi finche non sono completamente terminati, ne convieni?
Di fatti del genere un esempio è la fedeltà che finchè uno è vivo non ce l'ha mai fatta e finita, nemmeno se gli si secca  oo scroto o gli si tappa il conno, perchè quella roba lì è una roba di testa ed anche senza mentulazioni promiscue ci si può defidelizzare.
Allora uno che è vivo non è fedele completo ed uno fedele compkleto lo è solo se è già morto, il che è come dire che non esiste, non più almeno, ed allora è come l'araba fenice: che vi sia ognun lo diche ove sia nessun lo sa...
Ma mi concedo il beneficio del dubbio, tu no?

Per quel che riguarda la scelta, inverce, hai tutto il mio sostegno e sprizzo proprio un'arancia in tuo fervore, perchè per scegliere anche quando non puoi ed avere sempre il coltello dalla parte del manico è bene che a te vada bena tutto, così qualsiasi cosa che ti venga porta dalla sorte sulo suo piatto d'argento sarà una fra le cose che volevi massimamente!
Oh, fortunati gli uomini, e anche i mortali, ed anche Socrate, che è sia l'uno che l'altro, a farsi andare bene le dipanazioni della propria parca prima della sforbiciata sulla frangetta del proprio destino!
E tu scegli chiunque, chiunque vuoi, perchè il chiunque è una merce rara da accettare, e tu sei brava ad avere un'accetta così di bocca buona!
Le persone che pensi di meritare, probabilmente ti meritano davvero!
Per questo non potrai non essere soddisfata!
Complimenti!


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Li hai stesi!


e tu si che di stendere/stendersi te ne intendi!!


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Sono stata in terapia per altre cose ma... questa.. non ho mai avuto il coraggio di tirarla fuori. Nemmeno con un terapista a pagamento... vi sembrerà impossibile ma.. è la prima volta che ne parlo


E allora ti conviene provare. Penso che uno psicologo possa esserti più utile di noi.


----------



## tesla (10 Settembre 2012)

se mi guardo il buco del culo in uno specchio rotondo alla mezzanotte di un Venerdì 17 non viene fuori belzebù a rubarmi l'anima??


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non lo troverai mai,* qualsiasi persona diventa noiosa o tu diventerai noiosa per lui.* Tu cerchi qualcosa che non esiste, e stai attuando il tuo percorso di ricerca sulla sofferenza di altri.
> 
> Perché quelli avranno sempre la pesante sensazione di non essere all'altezza, quando invece sei tu che cerchi il nulla


Io però non sono d'accordo. Io non ho mai trovato noiose le persone a cui ho voluto bene. Nemmeno mio marito dopo tanti anni, mai.


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma qua stiamo parlando di Daniele, che tu non conosci, ma che è *l'unico onesto in un mondi di disones*ti. E quindi non stupirti se ti prendi della zoccola da lui, è normale ed anche fisiologico ad un certo punto.
> C'è da dire che al posto di "zoccola" dovresti forse leggere "stronza". Probabilmente intendeva quello. Perchè, chiaramente, non è che tu ti faccia pagare.


spero sia ironico


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah.   o io ho sbagliato tempo e mi ritrovo nell'epoca dei matrimoni combinati oppure mi pare che stiamo pestando nel mortaio dell'ovvio.
> 
> Tornando IT,credo che Taraeffe sia infedele perchè è ciò che è.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucrezia (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> E' vero. Mi spaventa a morte. Scegli una persona e rinunci a tutte le altre. E se te ne pentirai? E fossi stata meglio con un altro? Come si fa a scegliere un compagno/a e non porsi domande. E' così semplice rinunciare al resto?


L'impressione complessiva che ho, in ogni caso, è che tu non ti sia mai innamorata. Magari, se e quando ciò ti capiterà, ti renderai conto in maniera chiara se quello della traditrice cronica è un tuo modo di essere o se si trattava solo della mancanza di un sentimento solido e, aggiungerei, adulto. Da come scrivi non sembra neanche che tu definisca dei veri tradimenti. Fondamentalmente ti scopi gli amici e poi intanto te ne scopi anche degli altri. Non colgo la presenza di veri e propri compagni da nessuna parte. O perlomeno non sono mai stati tali per te.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Tara cosa dirti?sarò bacchettone,continuo a pensare che sarebbe auspicabile che tu non coinvolga i tuoi patner nei tuoi abbondanti impacchi di cazzi,infondo potresti fare incetta di cappelle anche da single no?magari per te la parola onestà intellettuale non ha alcun valore....tranquilla perchè il mondo va proprio nella tua direzione...!Quindi tranquilla continua pure a farti dipanare le pareti anali,tanto tu sei la furba ei tuoi patner coglioni....!!


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi tranquilla continua pure a farti dipanare le pareti anali,tanto tu sei la furba ei tuoi patner coglioni....!!


*Oscuro c'è*

E' stupeenda questa


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*daniele*

Detto da te è il coplimento più gradevole della giornata!:up:Cosa vuoi farci siamo bacchettoni


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tara cosa dirti?sarò bacchettone,continuo a pensare che sarebbe auspicabile che tu non coinvolga i tuoi patner nei tuoi abbondanti impacchi di cazzi,infondo potresti fare incetta di cappelle anche da single no?magari per te la parola onestà intellettuale non ha alcun valore....tranquilla perchè il mondo va proprio nella tua direzione...!Quindi tranquilla continua pure a farti dipanare le pareti anali,tanto tu sei la furba ei tuoi patner coglioni....!!


:umile:



Daniele ha detto:


> *Oscuro c'è*
> 
> E' stupeenda questa



:up:


oscuro ha detto:


> Detto da te è il coplimento più gradevole della giornata!:up:*Cosa vuoi farci siamo bacchettoni*


pure io


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> spero sia ironico



...

Chiaramente. Si riferiva ad un post che Daniale mi ha scritto i un altro thread dove affermava che il 90% della popolazione era una merda ed il restante 10% fosse retta e pia. E lui, che te lo dico a fare, ricadeva in quest'ultima percentuale. Anzi, secondo me Daniele è uno dei famosi 144 beati che verranno assunti in cielo prima del 21 dicembre di quest'anno. Spero sia pronto.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Ma,potrebbe essere che daniele è semplicemente una persona corretta ed onesta al di là dei suoi eccessi?


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma,potrebbe essere che daniele è semplicemente una persona corretta ed onesta al di là dei suoi eccessi?



infatti...:up:


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi iscrivo a questo forum solo oggi, nonostante vi legga da diverse settimane.
> Dietro il nome TaraEffe, scrive una ragazza all'apparenza tranquilla, introspettiva a cui non piace farsi notare. Non mi trucco, non metto tacchi nè abiti vistosi, sono.. la ragazza della porta accanto. Magari, chi lo sa, sono proprio la tua vicina, una tua allieva, o una tua insegnante, oppure l'insegnante della tua vicina, o di tua figlia
> Sono qui perchè ho quello che le persone "normali" (con cui mi confondo benissimo) definisce un "problema": Sono una traditrice cronica.
> ...


neretto:  si credo sia al caso di cambiare e di trombare con uno sconosciuto al bar , prova ancjhe questa emozione.. ti aspetto al Bar in piazza


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma,potrebbe essere che daniele è semplicemente una persona corretta ed onesta al di là dei suoi eccessi?


Certo.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*joey*

Ecco..daniele fa incazzare perchè è una persona pulita..di conseguenza...fa sentire più sporchi chi pulito proprio non è....!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco..daniele fa incazzare perchè è una persona pulita..di conseguenza...fa sentire più sporchi chi pulito proprio non è....!!!


Boh, non lo so. A me di sicuro non fa incazzare. E' che gli strali aprioristici contro chiunque abbia uno scostamento anche minimo rispetto alle tare di Daniele (ma lo stesso discorso potrebbe applicarsi anche a Circe e ad altri) mi fanno sempre un po' ghignare. Tutto qua.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco..daniele fa incazzare perchè è una persona pulita..di conseguenza...fa sentire più sporchi chi pulito proprio non è....!!!


Oscuro..ma vivi nel medioevo???sara'deformazione''professionale''..ma da quando,diciamo cosi',mi guardo intorno..mi accorgo di cose,che voi fedeli manco sapete esistano.
''Prima''non facevo caso ad alcuni particolari,ora che lo so sono lampanti......e sapessi quanti infedeli io veda..non hai idea amico.
Quindi basta con queste cazzate..ok?????pace e bene..e....complimenti per il campo da beach soccer che avete a Fuorigrotta..e'ancora cosi'ora???ciaoooooo


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Infatti,ti ho scritto al di là dei suoi eccessi.....!Ma pensaci bene oggi funziona così....affossiamo il bene per sentirci meglio nel male....!!!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Il campo di beache soccer migliora....!Se il prezzo di essere moderni e dover GIOCARE CON LA VITA ED I SENTIMENTI ALTRUI...CONTENTO DI ESSERE UN TIPO"MEDIOEVALE"che come vi girate vi prende per via ANALE!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

Arrivata a 27 anni, mi domando se sia il caso di cambiare. Al momento ho 2 persone, diversissime fra loro, per cui nutro forti sentimenti. Uno è il ragazzo con cui mi frequento, di fatto, il mio ragazzo. E l'altro è un mio ex che, ignaro della mia indole traditrice, vorrebbe tornare con me... e che ho già accettato di incontrare fra qualche settimana. Ed io sono spaccata, fra la mia curiosità e bisogno di cambiare, e la voglia di una vita più stabile.. e forse più sincera.


Vi prego, bacchettoni astenetevi. "Sono una stronza, faccio schifo, mi dovrei vergnare, le persone non si feriscono.." le so già tutte, non è necessario che mi rispondiate. 
A chi invece, come me, è traditore cronico, chiedo di rispondere. Non ho mai incontrato nessuno come me, e spero di potermi confrontare con chi ha il mio stesso "problema". 


Questo è quanto scrive, alla fine del primo post.

Ora, prendendo spunto dai ricordi che avevo da ragazzo, dove mi è anche capitato di dover decidere tra due donne, e dove la decisione e tutto il resto sono completamente diversi dalla storia di TaraEffe, mi sorge una riflessione. Da adulto quindi adesso, avrei preferito avere alle un passato dove la conoscenza di storie diverse avrebbe potuto aiutarmi nella scelta più oculata della compagna con cui dividere la vita. Questo nel mio caso non è successo, poca esperienza etc. Di certo pensando ad un mio passato diverso non mi vedo con due donne contemporaneamente, ma chi potrebbe mai dire ed assicurare questo se qualche evento avrebbe potuto condizionarmi e farmi comportare come TaraEffe? Quindi prendendo come spunto il mio passato lontano ed il passato recente di TaraEffe, rimane in a comune una cosa, io che volevo una vita matrimoniale, TaraEffe lo stesso, io sono partito in una determinata maniera, privo di qualsiasi pensiero potesse disturbarmi e farmi pensare ad un mio tradimento, TaraEffe più matura di me perchè ha vissuto delle esperienze di vita diverse ha paura stavolta di poter nella vita matrimoniale e quindi con figli, rovinare tutto e dare dolore al partner. 

A parte pochi casi non credo ai traditori seriali, e credo anzi che in qualsiasi tradimento ci sia di fondo una componente di fragilità umana e di problemi interni ed esterni non risolti. E nel caso dei seriali una maschera indossata che, spero per loro non venga mai levata, ma lo spero per loro e per quelle persone che gli stanno accanto soprattutto. 

Quindi alla fine il risultato "per me" è una profonda maturità di TaraEffe, che vorrebbe affrontare un futuro più certo e stabile. Di certo TaraEffe dovrebbe capire che quello che ha fatto è sbagliato ( ma lo sa), bastava lasciare i "fidanzati" per avere un percorso diverso, e la conoscenza sua e degli uomini sarebbe stata uguale.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti,ti ho scritto al di là dei suoi eccessi.....!Ma pensaci bene oggi funziona così....affossiamo il bene per sentirci meglio nel male....!!!!


A me non piacciono gli estremi. Gli estremismi. O tutto bianco o tutto nero, robe così. Non mi piacciono perchè di solito chi ragiona per estremi tende a non vedere il discorso nel suo complesso e da altri punti di vista che non siano il suo, con l'effetto di guardare il mondo con la prospettiva di chi vede tutto da un buco della serratura, ovvero poco e male.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me non piacciono gli estremi. Gli estremismi. O tutto bianco o tutto nero, robe così. Non mi piacciono perchè di solito chi ragiona per estremi tende a non vedere il discorso nel suo complesso e da altri punti di vista che non siano il suo, con l'effetto di guardare il mondo con la prospettiva di chi vede tutto da un buco della serratura, ovvero poco e male.



Sono daccordo, ma in questo forum si eccede, e la ricerca per darsi delle attenuanti troppo esagerata.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il campo di beache soccer migliora....!Se il prezzo di essere moderni e dover GIOCARE CON LA VITA ED I SENTIMENTI ALTRUI...CONTENTO DI ESSERE UN TIPO"MEDIOEVALE"che come vi girate vi prende per via ANALE!!!!!


ma quale vita....come ho detto a mia''amica''che cerco di irretire e portare sulla cattiva strada,i treni passano e vanno presi alvolo..perche'non tornano..la vita e'una,oggi ci siamo domani non si sa'....ovviamente il tutto,con stile eleganza e classe...naturalmente super selezionando,perche'siamo umani e non bestie,deve essere piacere sopraffino..non tanto per fare.

be'con me ho grossi dubbi tu riesca...non sono ne buono ne invornito,molto dura amico..


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Chiaramente. Si riferiva ad un post che Daniale mi ha scritto i un altro thread dove affermava che il 90% della popolazione era una merda ed il restante 10% fosse retta e pia. E lui, che te lo dico a fare, ricadeva in quest'ultima percentuale. Anzi, secondo me Daniele è uno dei famosi 144 beati che verranno assunti in cielo prima del 21 dicembre di quest'anno. Spero sia pronto.


ok...sono rincoglionita dal sonno.

Che paura...pensavo parlassi sul serio e non mi capacitavo...


sai che palla di compagnia quei 144?


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si gli estremismi,l'integralismi non vanno mai bene,ma non va neanche bene far passare una sfibrapiselli per una ragazza giovane che non sa cosa vuole....ò sà bene cosa vuole...!


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Mi trovi d'accordo, la vita vola....resta sempre un buon motivo per non giocare con la vita altrui...MA QUI DENTRO QUESTI DISCORSI DANNO PARECCHIO FASTIDIO...E QUANTO GLI BRUCIA IL SEDERE A SENTIRLI!!!


----------



## Trasparenza (11 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> L'impressione complessiva che ho, in ogni caso, è che tu non ti sia mai innamorata. Magari, se e quando ciò ti capiterà, ti renderai conto in maniera chiara se quello della traditrice cronica è un tuo modo di essere o se si trattava solo della mancanza di un sentimento solido


a malincuore taglio e quoto.
Leggo, guardo l'orizzonte, lo scruto quasi oltre le mie possibilità visive
ma in questa storia continuo a non vedere una parola: Amore.

addirittura c'è un passaggio in cui si parla di "affetto"
scusate l'affetto è quello per il gatto, per la mamma, per la nonnina
che aiuti ad attraversar la strada.

Comunque ha detto giusto qualcuno (Ultimo?),lei è una donna del
suo tempo. 
Se poi volessimo aprire una discussione sul significato *attuale*
della parola "fedeltà" ( religioso, morale, sociale, giuridico, ecc.) sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo, la vita vola....resta sempre un buon motivo per non giocare con la vita altrui...MA QUI DENTRO QUESTI DISCORSI DANNO PARECCHIO FASTIDIO...E QUANTO GLI BRUCIA IL SEDERE A SENTIRLI!!!



Chisse ne frega..stanotte a casa ''siamo stati benissimo''..ma stamattina ho mandato eloquente email ad una..e aspetto sperando che l'altra imbocchi la cattiva strada...il futuro e'ora.

Life is live...


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mi sorge una riflessione. Da adulto quindi adesso, avrei preferito avere alle un passato dove la conoscenza di storie diverse avrebbe potuto aiutarmi *nella scelta più oculata della compagna con cui dividere la vita*


Questo è quello che mi spaventa a morte. Si ha una vita sola, se scelgo un compagno che penso sia giusto e poi non lo è? O se sposo l'uomo che pare perfetto e poi con gli anni cambia? Vedo troppe coppie che stanno insieme solo per i figli, pensando (erroneamente a mio avviso) che sia il meglio per loro.

In più, 27 anni non sono mica pochi! Dal momento che voglio avere una famiglia ed, essendo donna, non posso avere figli per sempre, non mi resta molto tempo. Tenendo conto che poi, per fare un figlio ed essere sicuri della propria relazione, credo debbano passare almeno 3 o 4 anni, significa e mi resta si e no un anno "investire" su una persona i prossimi 4 anni della mia vita. 
Ed avrò già 32 anni. 

Perche tradisco? 
Perchè non so come altro fare! Ditemi voi: 

Le persone si scannano per i soldi, case, ecc. senza rendersi conto che l'unica cosa che si puo' comprare è il proprio tempo libero. Avere un compagno con cui avere voglia di passare il proprio tempo libero facendo cose e non guardandosi nelle palle degli occhi o mangiare patatine alla tv... è essenziale. 
Il ragazzo che frequento adesso è eclettico quanto me, ed abbiamo forti interessi in comune e da lui imparo un mucchio di cose. Sembra perfetto, però è nervoso e spesso alza la voce. Voglio passare la mia vita con una persona nervosa? 

Il mio ex, che ormai è diventato il mio punto di confronto in qualsiasi relazione, al contrario è calmo e gioviale e sempre sorridente. Però... meno stimolante. Non lo vedo da due anni, e quando mi ha chiesto di andare in vacanza mi sono detta "forse è cambiato. Forse adesso è più avventuroso e sarebbe perfetto". Così partiamo.

Ed adesso cosa dovrei fare?
a) Non vedere il mio ex e tenermi il dubbio?
b) Interrompere con il ragazzo che frequento e andare con l'ex e poi vedere?
c) Se poi con l'ex va male, e mi rendo conto che infondo il ragazzo che frequento sarà anche nervoso ma mi trovo meglio, torno da lui? 

Onestamente, se lui avesse un dubbio fra me e una ex, preferirei che andasse con la ex a chiarirselo piuttosto che continuando a stare con me tenendosi il dubbio. Vai, vedi come è, e poi scegli se restare con me perchè con me stai meglio o andare con lei perchè sei più felice. 
Non sono una grande sentimentale, come ho già detto per me l'amore si traduce con la voglia di passare il proprio tempo libero con una persona, che avrà delle qualità tali che auspicherei avessero i miei figli. (Ecco, i miei figli magari auspico saranno più sinceri della madre...)  però crescerebbero con due genitori che si divertono insieme e passano un sacco di tempo facendo cose insieme. Anche perchè dopo i primi batticuori, quello che tiene insieme una coppia sono gli interessi in comune..


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

*amore?*



Trasparenza ha detto:


> a malincuore taglio e quoto.
> Leggo, guardo l'orizzonte, lo scruto quasi oltre le mie possibilità visive
> ma in questa storia continuo a non vedere una parola: Amore.


Ma... mi spieghi cosa intendi per amore? Per me, amo una persona quando voglio dedicargli la cosa più preziosa che ho: il mio tempo libero! Quando ho voglia di passare il mio tempo libero con qualcuno, allora amo la sua compagnia, e per me quello è amore. 
Altro... non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmelo.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Tara*

Ma che cazzo scrivi? mica è un cane una persona!!!Con tutto il rispetto per i cani...!!!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi spaventa a morte. Si ha una vita sola, se scelgo un compagno che penso sia giusto e poi non lo è? O se sposo l'uomo che pare perfetto e poi con gli anni cambia? Vedo troppe coppie che stanno insieme solo per i figli, pensando (erroneamente a mio avviso) che sia il meglio per loro.
> 
> In più, 27 anni non sono mica pochi! Dal momento che voglio avere una famiglia ed, essendo donna, non posso avere figli per sempre, non mi resta molto tempo. Tenendo conto che poi, per fare un figlio ed essere sicuri della propria relazione, credo debbano passare almeno 3 o 4 anni, significa e mi resta si e no un anno "investire" su una persona i prossimi 4 anni della mia vita.
> Ed avrò già 32 anni.
> ...


prova con terzo :up:

ah mi presento : piacere terzo


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ma... mi spieghi cosa intendi per amore? Per me, amo una persona quando voglio dedicargli *la cosa più preziosa che ho: il mio tempo libero!* Quando ho voglia di passare il mio tempo libero con qualcuno, allora amo la sua compagnia, e per me quello è amore.
> *Altro... non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmelo*.


se non riesci ad immaginarlo non possiamo noi qui spiegartelo.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo scrivi? mica è un cane una persona!!!Con tutto il rispetto per i cani...!!!


quando si dice nata per il pisello


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*battiato*

la prima parola che ha detto:mamma....CAZZO!!!:up:


----------



## Trasparenza (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ma... mi spieghi cosa intendi per amore? Per me, amo una persona quando voglio dedicargli la cosa più preziosa che ho: il mio tempo libero! Quando ho voglia di passare il mio tempo libero con qualcuno, allora amo la sua compagnia, e per me quello è amore.
> Altro... non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmelo.


senti un po' bella....stai venendo qui a raccontarti le tue avventurose
storie di corna tra un letto e l'altro, ci sta bene, lo abbiamo capito, hai preso in giro una bella
serie di uomini. Dovevi dirglielo prima "hey non avete l'esclusiva! Scopo con chi voglio".

Ma che tu venga a spiegarci che l'amore è tempo libero, allora io mi sono
innamorato di quello con cui gioco a tennis.
Credo che siano stati scritti milioni di libri sull'Amore, migliaia di canzoni...
ma nessuno ha mai scritto che è dedicare a lei il mio tempo libero.
Per il concetto di Amore, documentarsi please.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> la prima parola che ha detto:mamma....CAZZO!!!:up:


e la mamma: " figlia mia come ti sta bene in bocca"


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ma... mi spieghi cosa intendi per amore? Per me, amo una persona quando voglio dedicargli la cosa più preziosa che ho: il mio tempo libero! Quando ho voglia di passare il mio tempo libero con qualcuno, allora amo la sua compagnia, e per me quello è amore.
> Altro... non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmelo.



non hai altri hobbies per il tempo libero?
per capire


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi spaventa a morte. Si ha una vita sola, se scelgo un compagno che penso sia giusto e poi non lo è? O se sposo l'uomo che pare perfetto e poi con gli anni cambia? Vedo troppe coppie che stanno insieme solo per i figli, pensando (erroneamente a mio avviso) che sia il meglio per loro.
> 
> In più, 27 anni non sono mica pochi! Dal momento che voglio avere una famiglia ed, essendo donna, non posso avere figli per sempre, non mi resta molto tempo. Tenendo conto che poi, per fare un figlio ed essere sicuri della propria relazione, credo debbano passare almeno 3 o 4 anni, significa e mi resta si e no un anno "investire" su una persona i prossimi 4 anni della mia vita.
> Ed avrò già 32 anni.
> ...



Impossibile risponderti.
Puoi soltanto te riuscirci. 
Ma il futuro rimane sempre e comunque ignoto, ma partire con delle domande per un futuro migliore è già una bella cosa. 

Che poi a dirla tutta, hai già le risposte  leggiti, risponditi in maniera diversa, e prova con tranquillità a capire.


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ma... mi spieghi cosa intendi per amore? Per me, amo una persona quando voglio dedicargli la cosa più preziosa che ho:* il mio tempo libero! Quando ho voglia di passare il mio tempo libero con qualcuno, allora amo la sua compagnia, e per me quello è amore.
> *Altro... non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmelo.


una perla di saggezza da non perdere! 

:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non hai altri hobbies per il tempo libero?
> per capire


certo :   :scopa:    :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> una perla di saggezza da non perdere!
> 
> :unhappy::unhappy:


da nobel  :unhappy:


----------



## Alby (11 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooo...
> Basta essere sinceri no?
> Cosa faccio io? Quando vengo avvicinato da una brava ragassa?
> Le dico...Ma cosa fai qui con me una brava ragassa come te, guarda che io sono l'incarnazione della dissolutezza...
> ...


E alla fine, per educazione, ti tocca trombarle lo stesso, anche perchè ormai si sono prese i loro rischi. 
Giusto, bravo.  

Scherzi apparte, per TaraEffe;  la questione secondo me è solo una. 
Se ci soffri: fatti curare da qualcuno. 
Se stai bene: non ti fare problemi come non se ne fa nessuno.
C'è molto poco da aggiungere, sempre secondo me.


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> Credo che siano stati scritti milioni di libri sull'Amore, migliaia di canzoni...
> ma nessuno ha mai scritto che è dedicare a lei il mio tempo libero.
> Per il concetto di Amore, documentarsi please.


Sì, sono stati scritti milioni di testi, libri e canzoni, che parlano di persone che si innamorano, ma nessuno scrive mai cosa ne è del loro "amore" dopo 20 anni! E degli amanti dopo 2 anni e del divorzio dopo 5.  Io tutto questo cerco un modo per evitarlo. E se ci riesco, forse, non sarò più una traditrice.


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> da nobel  :unhappy:


qua niente nobel...solo IGnobel...

e vanno via come er pane..

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> qua niente nobel...solo IGnobel...
> 
> e vanno via come er pane..
> 
> ahahahahah



dobbiamo svuotare i magazzini!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> qua niente nobel...solo IGnobel...
> 
> e vanno via come er pane..
> 
> ...


ahahaha ciao stermy tutto a post? :up:


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

*domanda:  49battiato63 Simy Free Oscuro*

Ma.. scusate. Se la vostra idea di "amore" occhi languidi, sentimenti e mani che tremano, è vero e funziona, 
Cosa fate su questo forum? 
Forse qualcosa è andato storto, e l'amore, delle canzoni film e libri, in realtà non funziona?


----------



## aristocat (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ma... mi spieghi cosa intendi per amore? Per me, amo una persona quando voglio dedicargli la cosa più preziosa che ho: il mio tempo libero! Quando ho voglia di passare il mio tempo libero con qualcuno, allora amo la sua compagnia, e per me quello è amore.
> Altro... non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmelo.


scusa Tara prendo a pretesto il tuo commento per aggiungere una riflessione sull'amore e le insidie del tradimento.
Dal tradimento si esce quando capisci che il/la fedifrago/a ti ama, nel senso che è disposto a esserti accanto veramente sempre.... anche nel male. 
A starti vicino quando tu non sarai più in salute. Uno che non si sbarazza di te quando vedrà che non gli servi più e non può prendersi di te solo il buono.
Uno che non ti considera "solo funzionale", e che non ti silura in un ospizio o simili quando tu non sarai più in gamba.
Uno che - tradimenti a parte - sa che cosa vuol dire dare (qualcosa, insomma, che va oltre l'incantarti con il proprio fascino) e non solo prendere. 

ari


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ma.. scusate. Se la vostra idea di "amore" *occhi languidi*, sentimenti e mani che tremano, è vero e funziona,
> Cosa fate su questo forum?
> Forse qualcosa è andato storto, e l'amore, delle canzoni film e libri, in realtà non funziona?


guarda che oscuro ha solo la congiuntivite


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ma.. scusate. Se la vostra idea di "amore" occhi languidi, sentimenti e mani che tremano, è vero e funziona,
> Cosa fate su questo forum?
> Forse qualcosa è andato storto, e l'amore, delle canzoni film e libri, in realtà non funziona?


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ma.. scusate. Se la vostra idea di "amore" occhi languidi, sentimenti e *mani che tremano*, è vero e funziona,
> Cosa fate su questo forum?
> Forse qualcosa è andato storto, e l'amore, delle canzoni film e libri, in realtà non funziona?



Tara non tremano le mani .. ma vibrano i cazzi...
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi spaventa a morte. Si ha una vita sola, se scelgo un compagno che penso sia giusto e poi non lo è? O se sposo l'uomo che pare perfetto e poi con gli anni cambia? Vedo troppe coppie che stanno insieme solo per i figli, pensando (erroneamente a mio avviso) che sia il meglio per loro.
> 
> In più, 27 anni non sono mica pochi! Dal momento che voglio avere una famiglia ed, essendo donna, non posso avere figli per sempre, non mi resta molto tempo. Tenendo conto che poi, per fare un figlio ed essere sicuri della propria relazione, credo debbano passare almeno 3 o 4 anni, significa e mi resta si e no un anno "investire" su una persona i prossimi 4 anni della mia vita.
> Ed avrò già 32 anni.
> ...


Ma ti rendi conto che... per la paura di vivere... non vivi? Voglio dire: personalmente non sono quasi mai avventata, a volte decido per istinto ma oramai SO che del mio istinto mi posso e mi devo fidare. Comunque prima di fare una scelta cerco di valutare le opzioni, le possibili conseguenze... ma poi scelgo, eh? Tu invece stai lì paralizzata dalle tue paure e non ti accorgi che in realtà ... stai rinunciando, impastoiata da un mucchio di se e di ma. Guarda, mettiti il cuore in pace: la vita è fatta anche di sofferenza, di errori. Tanto quelli non li eviti, anzi... non li stai evitando neppure ora, anche se non te ne rendi conto. Quindi, tanto che sei in ballo... balla. Abbi coraggio, non essere pavida.


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Tara non tremano le mani .. ma vibrano i cazzi...
> :rotfl::rotfl:



Battiato, se il tradimento avviene solo per ragioni di sesso e nient'altro, e tu sei in questo forum, ne dovrei dedurre che i tuo non vibra molto bene...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che... per la paura di vivere... non vivi?


Già.


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che... per la paura di vivere... non vivi? Voglio dire: personalmente non sono quasi mai avventata, a volte decido per istinto ma oramai SO che del mio istinto mi posso e mi devo fidare. Comunque prima di fare una scelta cerco di valutare le opzioni, le possibili conseguenze... ma poi scelgo, eh? Tu invece stai lì paralizzata dalle tue paure e non ti accorgi che in realtà ... stai rinunciando, impastoiata da un mucchio di se e di ma. Guarda, mettiti il cuore in pace: la vita è fatta anche di sofferenza, di errori. Tanto quelli non li eviti, anzi... non li stai evitando neppure ora, anche se non te ne rendi conto. Quindi, tanto che sei in ballo... balla. Abbi coraggio, non essere pavida.


IN effetti hai ragione, ultimamente sono immobile in tutto. E di fatto non vivo. 
grazie della riflessione, davvero


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ma.. scusate. Se la vostra idea di "amore" occhi languidi, sentimenti e mani che tremano, è vero e funziona,
> Cosa fate su questo forum?
> Forse qualcosa è andato storto, e l'amore, delle canzoni film e libri, in realtà non funziona?


può anche non aver funzionato ma:

mai paragonato l'amore al tempo libero
mai saltata da un letto ad un altro per trovare l'amore
mai tradito nessun compagno
mai cercato di raccontarmela in nessun modo
l'onestà e la correttezza nei confronti dell'altro sono fondamentali
l'onestà verso me stessa è BASILARE
io la mattina voglio guardarmi allo specchio senza vergogna


e altra cosa...non sono molto più grande di te... ho provato a giustificarti dicendo che sei giovane...ma vedo che alla fine non ci sono giustificazioni che tengano!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Battiato, se il tradimento avviene solo per ragioni di sesso e nient'altro, e tu sei in questo forum, ne dovrei dedurre che i tuo non vibra molto bene...



tesoro certe cose prima di affermarle bisogna constatarle.. e zoccola come sei non ti dovrebbe dispiacere più di tanto.....anzi...


----------



## Alby (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> può anche non aver funzionato ma:
> 
> mai paragonato l'amore al tempo libero
> mai saltata da un letto ad un altro per trovare l'amore
> ...



Ok, sei il mio idolo personale. E non sto scherzando.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Sì, sono stati scritti milioni di testi, libri e canzoni, che parlano di persone che si innamorano, ma nessuno scrive mai cosa ne è del loro "amore" dopo 20 anni! E degli amanti dopo 2 anni e del divorzio dopo 5. Io tutto questo cerco un modo per evitarlo. E se ci riesco, forse, non sarò più una traditrice.


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Ok, sei il mio idolo personale. E non sto scherzando.



addirittura idolo! mi pare troppo!
comunque grazie! :smile:


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 5512


ma come faccio a non parlarti...guarda che immagine espicativa che mi posti.
alla faccia delle performances sessuali , dello strappon , toy, boy...etc


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come faccio a non parlarti...guarda che immagine espicativa che mi posti.
> alla faccia delle performances sessuali , dello strappon , toy, boy...etc


però quella di destra non sono io...


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Ma... mi spieghi cosa intendi per amore? Per me, amo una persona quando voglio dedicargli la cosa più preziosa che ho: il mio tempo libero! Quando ho voglia di passare il mio tempo libero con qualcuno, allora amo la sua compagnia, e per me quello è amore.
> Altro... non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmelo.


tu vorresti sapere oggi come sarai tra che so 25 anni.

capisci che è impossibile che una percentuale di rischio è ineliminabile?


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> addirittura idolo! mi pare troppo!
> comunque grazie! :smile:


 lo sei anche per me cognatina


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> lo sei anche per me cognatina


:smile:


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che oscuro ha solo la congiuntivite


Meravigliosa,Oscuro dovrebbe offrirti una cena solo per questa battuta


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come faccio a non parlarti...guarda che immagine espicativa che mi posti.
> alla faccia delle performances sessuali , dello strappon , toy, boy...etc


Esatto. Questi due, forse sono migliori amici che si sono sposati, ed hanno interessi in comune che li tengono uniti e che gli fan venire voglia di passare la loro vita insieme. 
Sono compagni di una vita!


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però quella di destra non sono io...


peccato:rotfl:


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu vorresti sapere oggi come sarai tra che so 25 anni.
> 
> capisci che è impossibile che una percentuale di rischio è ineliminabile?


Si. c'è la soglia di rischio naturale che non si abbattere, però ci si può avvicinare indefinitamente per avere il minor rischio possibile. Il che avrà senso in statistica ma nella vita reale, hai ragione, non ha senso.


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Esatto. Questi due, forse sono migliori amici che si sono sposati, ed hanno interessi in comune che li tengono uniti e che gli fan venire voglia di passare la loro vita insieme.
> Sono compagni di una vita!


Hai provato a leggere le cose che Tebe scrive nel suo blog?

lei ha qualche mesetto più di te,potresti provare ad immaginare se tu riusciresti a sostenere un tipo di relazione (intra ed extra) coniugale come le sue.

Onestamente mi sembri molto confusa


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Hai provato a leggere le cose che Tebe scrive nel suo blog?
> 
> lei ha qualche mesetto più di te,potresti provare ad immaginare se tu riusciresti a sostenere un tipo di relazione (intra ed extra) coniugale come le sue.
> 
> Onestamente mi sembri molto confusa


ma secondo te , nella sua confusione troverebbe conforto e lucidità leggendo il blog di tebe?


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo te , nella sua confusione troverebbe conforto e lucidità leggendo il blog di tebe?


secondo me sì.  visto che mi pare che il suo maggior pensiero è il futuro....perchè non farle vedere che esiste un modo di diverso di essere fedeli che non neghi la sua natura di traditrice?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Sì, sono stati scritti milioni di testi, libri e canzoni, che parlano di persone che si innamorano, ma nessuno scrive mai cosa ne è del loro "amore" dopo 20 anni! E degli amanti dopo 2 anni e del divorzio dopo 5.  Io tutto questo cerco un modo per evitarlo. E se ci riesco, forse, non sarò più una traditrice.


lo scrivo io...

20 li abbiamo passati da un  pezzo..abbiamo fatto una lunghissima strada..a differenza dei fessi che si sono separati.siamo ancora qua',assieme...e guarda che alla notte mica dormiamo tanto.
anche se non toglie che poi io.......se posso...


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Hai provato a leggere le cose che Tebe scrive nel suo blog?


Non sapevo nemmeno avesse un Blog!
Guardo subito!
Io qui ho solo letto i forum, di blog, di pallini verdi e rossi non ne so niente. Vedo che adesso sotto il mio avatar compare "utente affezionato" che non so che significhi.


----------



## erab (11 Settembre 2012)

Tara, mi permetto di dirti che la fedeltà non è il tuo vero problema ma solo un sintomo.
Cerchi continuamente di capire qual' è la scelta migliore senza scegliere mai, ti chiedi
se questo è quello giusto oppure no, se dovresti fare una cosa o l'esatto contrario.
Fermati.
Prima di trovare qualcuno devi trovare te stessa, prima di trovare quello che va bene 
per te (nota bene, non ho detto "quello giusto", che per definizione non esiste) devi
stare talmente bene con te stesa da smettere di cercarlo.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Hai provato a leggere le cose che Tebe scrive nel suo blog?
> 
> lei ha qualche mesetto più di te,potresti provare ad immaginare se tu riusciresti a sostenere un tipo di relazione (intra ed extra) coniugale come le sue.
> 
> Onestamente mi sembri molto confusa


noooooooooo
è solo una persona molto generosa....
quello che potrebbe dare ad uno lo da a tanti
perchè ama con tutta se stessa...


giusto??


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Tara, mi permetto di dirti che la fedeltà non è il tuo vero problema ma solo un sintomo.
> Cerchi continuamente di capire qual' è la scelta migliore senza scegliere mai, ti chiedi
> se questo è quello giusto oppure no, se dovresti fare una cosa o l'esatto contrario.
> Fermati.
> ...



Sì.. infatti sto meditando di restare sola senza trombamici o quant'altro per un po'. Grazie.. credo sia il consiglio migliore


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Sì, sono stati scritti milioni di testi, libri e canzoni, che parlano di persone che si innamorano, ma nessuno scrive mai cosa ne è del loro "amore" dopo 20 anni! E degli amanti dopo 2 anni e del divorzio dopo 5. Io tutto questo cerco un modo per evitarlo. E se ci riesco, forse, non sarò più una traditrice.



non ho capito una mazza....


ma è un problema mio


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Non sapevo nemmeno avesse un Blog!
> Guardo subito!
> Io qui ho solo letto i forum, di blog, di pallini verdi e rossi non ne so niente. Vedo che adesso sotto il mio avatar compare "utente affezionato" che non so che significhi.


lascia perdere i pallini verdi e rossi 

vai nella sezione blog e leggi,sono sicuro che qualcosa al di là dello stile di scrittura volutamente giocoso di Tebe....beh qualcosa in testa lei ti dovrebbe smuovere


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Sì.. infatti sto meditando di restare sola senza trombamici o quant'altro per un po'. Grazie.. credo sia il consiglio migliore


mi pare una buona idea,nel breve


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> noooooooooo
> è solo una persona molto generosa....
> quello che potrebbe dare ad uno lo da a tanti
> perchè ama con tutta se stessa...
> giusto??



Si Annuccia, sono una stronza, conoscermi è una disgrazia e dovrebbero creare un girone all'inferno apposta per me. Va bene...


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> noooooooooo
> è solo una persona molto generosa....
> quello che potrebbe dare ad uno lo da a tanti
> perchè ama con tutta se stessa...
> ...


Madonna,quando fa così mi diventa irresistibile 

tornando serio,sì certo che non va bene questo modo di fare,infatti mi pare che sia alquanto stufa anche Taraeffe.

solo che non riesce a capire chi è e cosa vuole davvero.   per questo la trovo molto confusa....vediamo se riusciamo a darle una direzione,che ne dici?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Esatto. Questi due, forse sono migliori amici che si sono sposati, ed hanno interessi in comune che li tengono uniti e che gli fan venire voglia di passare la loro vita insieme.
> Sono compagni di una vita!


Oppure sono due che sono partiti con dei sogni. Quasi certamente alcuni li hanno realizzati, altri no. Probabilmente avranno litigato a volte, si saranno fatti scenate di gelosia, forse ogni tanto uno dei due alza gli occhi al cielo e sbuffa. Ma continuano a stringersi l'un l'altro perchè è questo che li fa felici, questo che scalda i loro cuori, hanno *bisogno* l'uno dell'altro. Perchè la loro coppia è ben altro che due persone con interessi in comune, che stanno bene assieme.
Altro che amicizia, questo è amore, che ha un rischio che non è ragionevole, una durata che non è calcolabile, motivazioni irrazionali. E che porta dolore, tanto dolore, quando finisce. Ma, IMHO, ne vale sempre la pena.


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Tara, mi permetto di dirti che la fedeltà non è il tuo vero problema ma solo un sintomo.
> Cerchi continuamente di capire qual' è la scelta migliore senza scegliere mai, ti chiedi
> se questo è quello giusto oppure no, se dovresti fare una cosa o l'esatto contrario.
> Fermati.
> ...


ecco, l'hai scritto molto meglio di me


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Madonna,quando fa così mi diventa irresistibile
> 
> tornando serio,sì certo che non va bene questo modo di fare,infatti mi pare che sia alquanto stufa anche Taraeffe.
> 
> *solo che non riesce a capire chi è e cosa vuole davvero.* *per questo la trovo molto confusa*....vediamo se riusciamo a darle una direzione,che ne dici?



sicuro?


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuro?


sì direi di essere sicuro.    tu vorresti condannarla senza appello?


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì direi di essere sicuro. *tu vorresti condannarla senza appello*?



assolutamente no...anzi all'inizio ho anche provato a giustificarla... ma non mi pare tanto confusa sai?


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente no...anzi all'inizio ho anche provato a giustificarla... ma non mi pare tanto confusa sai?


I paladini e' notorio che so' anime candide e salvano sempre le donzelle in periglio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente no...anzi all'inizio ho anche provato a giustificarla... ma non mi pare tanto confusa sai?


ma non è confusa. Ha deciso chiaramente di rinunciare ad avere un rapporto che la possa far soffrire. Su questo mi pare abbia le idee molto chiare. E la capisco, davvero. Per un po' di tempo... quando ero molto gggiovane... ero un po' come lei. Non tradivo ma la natura dei rapporti che instauravo era quella.


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente no...anzi all'inizio ho anche provato a giustificarla... ma non mi pare tanto confusa sai?


mi auguro che leggendo e riflettendo sulle cose che le abbiamo scritto qualche cosa le sia rimasta.

credo che se sia qui,è perché quello che è stata finora non le vada più bene. no?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Si Annuccia, sono una stronza, conoscermi è una disgrazia e dovrebbero creare un girone all'inferno apposta per me. Va bene...


ma quale stronza...
ti piace divertirti
non avendo legami seri con qualcuno...o magari hai creduto..(considerando il tuo scarso concetto di amore)
non preoccuparti che quando lo incontrerai tutto sarà più chiaro o almeno spero...perchè è questo ciò che ti auguri da te....

e nel frattembo non occorre allontanarti dai tuoi trombamici..nessuno ti obbliga alla castità....


non ti sei mai innamorata punto
è questo il tuo problema...
beh problema...


ho letto poco a riguardo scusa...
ma sono solo paranoie...
non ti chiedere se tradirai cosa farai...


----------



## erab (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è confusa. Ha deciso chiaramente di rinunciare ad avere un rapporto che la possa far soffrire. Su questo mi pare abbia le idee molto chiare. E la capisco, davvero. Per un po' di tempo... quando ero molto gggiovane... ero un po' come lei. Non tradivo ma la natura dei rapporti che instauravo era quella.


Se fosse così non sarebbe qui a chiedere consigli su come cambiare, si troverebbe uno tranquillo
con un buon lavoro e si farebbe tutti gli amanti che le pare, il problema è che non ha scelto di non mettersi
in gioco, se lo è imposta e ancora più grave, ma questa è solo una mia sensazione, lo stesso approccio
lo ha applicato ad altri aspetti della sua vita.

Tara, sbaglio?


----------



## Trasparenza (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Sì, sono stati scritti milioni di testi, libri e canzoni, che parlano di persone che si innamorano, ma nessuno scrive mai cosa ne è del loro "amore" dopo 20 anni! E degli amanti dopo 2 anni e del divorzio dopo 5.  Io tutto questo cerco un modo per evitarlo. E se ci riesco, forse, non sarò più una traditrice.


perfetto...hai confessato.
Non credi nell'amore, hai associato mentalmente "amore"
con "divorzio" .

Cosa vuoi che ti dica, è vero, su questo forum a tema si parla purtroppo
di tradimenti. Attenzione che anche certi amanti sono innamorati,
quindi come vedi l'amore esiste sotto varie accezioni.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente no...anzi all'inizio ho anche provato a giustificarla... ma non mi pare tanto confusa sai?


infatti sa bene cosa vuole :up:....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Se fosse così non sarebbe qui a chiedere consigli su come cambiare, si troverebbe uno tranquillo
> con un buon lavoro e si farebbe tutti gli amanti che le pare, il problema è che non ha scelto di non mettersi
> in gioco, se lo è imposta e ancora più grave, ma questa è solo una mia sensazione, lo stesso approccio
> lo ha applicato ad altri aspetti della sua vita.
> ...


ehhhh... ma se non ti disseti al ruscello per paura che l'acqua non sia pulita... ti resta la sete. Non so quanto consciamente... ma lei sa bene qual'è il suo problema, non avrebbe scritto certe cose nel primo post diversamente...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Madonna,quando fa così mi diventa irresistibile
> *
> tornando serio,sì certo che non va bene questo modo di fare,infatti mi pare che sia alquanto stufa anche Taraeffe.
> 
> solo che non riesce a capire chi è e cosa vuole davvero. per questo la trovo molto confusa....vediamo se riusciamo a darle una direzione,che ne dici?



davvero......ancora nn sono nemmeno arrabbiata.....
buongiorno tesoro...
tutto bene...??


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> davvero......ancora nn sono nemmeno arrabbiata.....
> buongiorno tesoro...
> tutto bene...??


tutto bene....abbisogna ancora dei miei servigi da colfo tuttofare? 

Arrabbiarsi non serve.   ricordi Confucio?   se il problema ha soluzione,perchè arrabbiarsi?  se il problema non ha soluzione,perchè arrabbiarsi?


----------



## erab (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh... ma se non ti disseti al ruscello per paura che l'acqua non sia pulita... ti resta la sete. Non so quanto consciamente... ma lei sa bene qual'è il suo problema, non avrebbe scritto certe cose nel primo post diversamente...


ma sapere qual' è il problema non vuol dire sapere come risolverlo


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> davvero......ancora nn sono nemmeno arrabbiata.....
> buongiorno tesoro...
> tutto bene...??


buongiorno Annuccia  :smile:

stamattina niente zona relax


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Annuccia :smile:
> 
> stamattina niente zona relax



non ho piu pagato l'affitto e ho chiuso....
ma se vuoi ho ancora le chiavi................................................................................



buongiorno anche a te caro...


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Io*

Tara io sono qui e a 41 anni ho chiaro il concetto di amore...non è fare ripetute spaccate su cazzi inerti!!!


----------



## oceansize (11 Settembre 2012)

Sei molto razionale, sembra che tu debba scegliere un coinquilino, o un socio. L'amore è altro, certo ci devono essere interessi comuni, ma il ragazzo perfetto non lo troverai mai, anche perché nel tempo poi si evolve. 

Forse quando meno te lo aspetti, quando smetterai di cercare ossessivamente qualcosa che ti appaghi, zac! Ecco che qualcuno ti sorprenderà, ti farà desiderare di farlo felice, oltre che far felice te.
Poi, il futuro è anche fortuna, impegno e coraggio, ma devi uscire dal guscio, e rischiare 

Una domanda: 
Hai mai provato, quando stavi con uno dei tuoi "amici" un senso di totale abbandono, sentirti al sicuro, felice, appagata, desiderosa che nn finisse mai?

Che senso ha qualcosa di meno?


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho piu pagato l'affitto e ho chiuso....
> ma se vuoi ho ancora le chiavi................................................................................
> 
> 
> ...


tesoro le chiavi va bene. ma da solo che ci vado a fare a scopare il pavimento?...


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tesoro le chiavi va bene. ma da solo che ci vado a fare a scopare il pavimento?...


ma se fa la fumatina dopo?

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tesoro le chiavi va bene. ma da solo che ci vado a fare a scopare il pavimento?...



:rotfl:beh se fai anche quello....prima.....dopo tanti giorni che non si va.....
e dopo controllo se è davvero pulito.........................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## demoralizio (11 Settembre 2012)

Tara, non interpretare quello che scrivo come una critica o un insulto verso di te.
Però le personalità (o la mancanza di essa) come la tua mi terrorizzano, i conteggi su quanto tempo ti manca prima di non poter più svitellare mi fanno credere che stiamo troppo bene al mondo. Troppo.


La tua ricerca della felicità è lodevole, almeno ti fai delle domande e non vivi per inerzia, però un giorno individuerai la tua mancanza di felicità nell'assenza di un figlio... e qualsiasi compagno si trovi lì in quel momento diventerà padre, illudendosi che non sia solo un tuo bisogno. Oppure non sarai contenta finché non troverai qualcuno che fa le fotografie con te in amazzonia ai bonobo del sud. Oppure oppure.


E' palese che io non detenga la verità sull'amore (se esiste), sono in questo forum anche per capire meglio che cosa cazzo significa, però ti posso dire che la vita come la sogni tu, la vita che leggi nei baci perugina o tra le immagini postate su facebook, la vita fatta di emozioni e passioni costanti nel tempo con un'altra persona non è al momento attuabile. Forse quando riusciranno a clonarti.


----------



## tesla (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Forse qualcosa è andato storto, e l'amore, delle canzoni film e libri, in realtà non funziona?


la cosa che è andata storta non è l'amore, ma aver incontrato persone disoneste e ingannatrici come te  



Simy ha detto:


> può anche non aver funzionato ma:
> 
> 
> mai paragonato l'amore al tempo libero
> ...


ti quoto, ti approvo e ti bacio anche :*


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la cosa che è andata storta non è l'amore, ma aver incontrato persone disoneste e ingannatrici come te
> 
> 
> ti quoto, ti approvo e ti bacio anche :*



Ciao bellezza :thankyou::kiss:


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:beh se fai anche quello....prima.....dopo tanti giorni che non si va.....
> e dopo controllo se è davvero pulito.........................................................................................................................................................................................................


ok passo a prendermi le chiavi e vado a :scopa:

 non è che potresti darmi una mano?


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao bellezza :thankyou::kiss:


    azz


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ok passo a prendermi le chiavi e vado a :scopa:
> 
> non è che potresti darmi una mano?



certo
mica ti lascio solo


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz



che c'è?


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo
> mica ti lascio solo


wowwww..


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che c'è?


tutti stì baci


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tutti stì baci


geloso????


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> geloso????


non io


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non io


a bene
altrimenti lo sarei stata io......


ma quanto miele oggi...
smettiamola...


poi appiccico......


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tutti stì baci


bè non posso dare un bacetto ad un'amica?


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a bene
> altrimenti lo sarei stata io......
> 
> 
> ...


:smile: magari !!!!!!


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :smile: magari !!!!!!



....
allora la doccia non la faccio......


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè non posso dare un bacetto ad un'amica?



certo...ci mancherebbe altro...:up:

ucci ucci sento odor di saffuccio..:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

Battià ammazza, ogni buco è trincea!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ....
> allora la doccia non la faccio......


 no ... magari dopo... molto dopo


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Battià ammazza, ogni buco è trincea!


appunto.. stà in campana


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Battià ammazza, ogni buco è trincea!



:risata:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Battià ammazza, ogni buco è trincea!



UNA VOLTA MI CHIAMASTI "FROCIA"
adesso "buco"...



vediamo un po piu in la.....


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2012)

Allora ti dico ccosa è amore?

Amore non è tempo libero e hobbies in comune, è l'avere affianco una persona che c'è! Avere affianco una persona che ti capisce e che quando non ti capisce ti accetta, con la quale non devi gareggiare per sembrare meglio di altri, ma che devi essere te stesso, sempre.
L'amore è il sostegno della mia compagna in questo mio momento orribile, è il suo voler bene mia madre come se fosse sua madre, è il suo comprendere che avrò davanti mesi di merda e che di hobby con lei non ne avrò manco mezzo, eppure non scappa a far sparire capppelle con spaccate mirabolanti.


Taraeffe, ci sono cose più importanti del tuo concetto di amore, c'è quello di donare.
Tu amerai quando donerai qualcosa di tuo a qualcuno e quando non pretenderai, il tuo pretendere di avere qualcosa è quello che ti uccide, quello che non solo non ti da niente, ma ti fa vivere quello che temi, cioè il perdere tempo nella vita e tu hai perso anni in questo.

Tu tradisci perchè valuti tutti gli uomini come possibili fidanzati e li "provi", questo è male, non siamo automobili, siamo esseri umani e tu giochi con le persone ed un giorno qualcuno potrebbe farsi molto male per una tua oggettiva incapacità.

perchè sei una donna da non volere? Perchè per ora sei la famosa donna che non si accontenta neppure se trova quello che vuole, che pretende e pretende sempre di più, fino ad arrivare al limite estremo.
Guardati dentro, ma tu meriti quello che pensi di meritare? Oppure di nascosto ti sei comportata così tanto di merda che forse non meriti di essere quello che pensi?

Ricordati che hai fatto del male, è una fortuna che nessuno lo ha scoperto sino ad ora, ma hai fatto del male e quando capirai questo, sarai sulla buona via per capire chi se e cosa vuoi.


----------



## Trasparenza (11 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Tara, non interpretare quello che scrivo come una critica o un insulto verso di te.
> Però le personalità (o la mancanza di essa) come la tua mi terrorizzano, i conteggi su quanto tempo ti manca prima di non poter più svitellare mi fanno credere che stiamo troppo bene al mondo. Troppo.
> La tua ricerca della felicità è lodevole, almeno ti fai delle domande e non vivi per inerzia, però un giorno individuerai la tua mancanza di felicità nell'assenza di un figlio... e qualsiasi compagno si trovi lì in quel momento diventerà padre, illudendosi che non sia solo un tuo bisogno. Oppure non sarai contenta finché non troverai qualcuno che fa le fotografie con te in amazzonia ai bonobo del sud. Oppure oppure.
> E' palese che io non detenga la verità sull'amore (se esiste), sono in questo forum anche per capire meglio che cosa cazzo significa, però ti posso dire che la vita come la sogni tu, la vita che leggi nei baci perugina o tra le immagini postate su facebook, la vita fatta di emozioni e passioni costanti nel tempo con un'altra persona non è al momento attuabile. Forse quando riusciranno a clonarti.


:up::up:
tanto, ma tanto rispetto per quello che ha scritto Demoralizio.
E tanta stima


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> UNA VOLTA MI CHIAMASTI "FROCIA"
> adesso "buco"...
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahah! Io manco me lo ricordavo, pensa tu. E te lo ricordi tu?!


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora ti dico ccosa è amore?
> 
> Amore non è tempo libero e hobbies in comune, è l'avere affianco una persona che c'è! Avere affianco una persona che ti capisce e che quando non ti capisce ti accetta, con la quale non devi gareggiare per sembrare meglio di altri, ma che devi essere te stesso, sempre.
> L'amore è il sostegno della mia compagna in questo mio momento orribile, è il suo voler bene mia madre come se fosse sua madre, è il suo comprendere che avrò davanti mesi di merda e che di hobby con lei non ne avrò manco mezzo, eppure non scappa a far sparire capppelle con spaccate mirabolanti.
> ...


quoto e se posso ti approvo!


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*SIGNORI*

SIGNORI LEGGETE CIO CHE HA SCRITTO DANIELE,PRENDETE APPUNTAMENTO CON LUI,E BACIATEGLI IL CULO,SE LUI ACCONSENTE!!!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahah! Io manco me lo ricordavo, pensa tu. E te lo ricordi tu?!


frocia non me lo ha detto mai nessuno
e poi giusto quel termine anche divertente devo dire mica te lo puoi scordate....
ma non te ne voglio joey affatto...

però sai "buco"no....
frocia passi pure lo preferisco:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> UNA VOLTA MI CHIAMASTI "FROCIA"
> adesso "buco"...
> 
> 
> ...


il niostro amico Joey :sbronza:  capiscilo...


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora ti dico ccosa è amore?
> 
> Amore non è tempo libero e hobbies in comune, è l'avere affianco una persona che c'è! Avere affianco una persona che ti capisce e che quando non ti capisce ti accetta, con la quale non devi gareggiare per sembrare meglio di altri, ma che devi essere te stesso, sempre.
> L'amore è il sostegno della mia compagna in questo mio momento orribile, è il suo voler bene mia madre come se fosse sua madre, è il suo comprendere che avrò davanti mesi di merda e che di hobby con lei non ne avrò manco mezzo, eppure non scappa a far sparire capppelle con spaccate mirabolanti.
> ...



Daniele c'è :up:


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SIGNORI LEGGETE CIO CHE HA SCRITTO DANIELE,PRENDETE APPUNTAMENTO CON LUI,E BACIATEGLI IL CULO,SE LUI ACCONSENTE!!!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


io tutti sti baci li eviterei! però ho letto e quotato prima di te


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il niostro amico Joey :sbronza: capiscilo...




tra un po levo le tende....
ci si sente tra una settimana....
credo....


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> UNA VOLTA MI CHIAMASTI "FROCIA"
> adesso "buco"...
> 
> 
> ...


me lo ricordo anche io del frocia!


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tra un po levo le tende....
> ci si sente tra una settimana....
> credo....



fammi sapere è


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Frate*

Daniele c'è  E GLI DOBBIAMO BACIARE IL CULO SENZA SE E SENZA MA!!!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Simò*

DANIELE è DA BACIO ACCADEMICO SULLE CHIAPPE!!!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahah! Io manco me lo ricordavo, pensa tu. E te lo ricordi tu?!



Joey smettila di :canna: oppure cambia spacciatore:mrgreen:


dai della FROCIA ad una signora e pretendi che lei lo dimentichi?  

come si vede che non conoscile donne


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fammi sapere è


fatto in mp


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tra un po levo le tende....
> ci si sente tra una settimana....
> credo....


:kiss: ci vediamo al solito posto


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> DANIELE è DA BACIO ACCADEMICO SULLE CHIAPPE!!!


si ma l'avevo scritto pure io....  in sintesi...ma l'avevo scritto


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> frocia non me lo ha detto mai nessuno
> e poi giusto quel termine anche divertente devo dire mica te lo puoi scordate....
> ma non te ne voglio joey affatto...
> 
> ...


Guarda, "frocia" fu per un discorso sulle lesbiche ma non era per offenderti, era che ci stava nel discorso perchè stavo stavo scrivendo sicuramente qualcosa di pregnante (al solito) e volevo farmi capire per bene. Ma "buco" mica era rivolto a te, ed era per Battiato che come batte i pezzi lui non lo fa nessuno.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, "frocia" fu per un discorso sulle lesbiche ma non era per offenderti, era che ci stava nel discorso perchè stavo stavo scrivendo sicuramente qualcosa di pregnante (al solito) e volevo farmi capire per bene. Ma "buco" mica era rivolto a te, ed era per Battiato che come batte i pezzi lui non lo fa nessuno.



:lecca:   :risata:


----------



## oceansize (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oppure sono due che sono partiti con dei sogni. Quasi certamente alcuni li hanno realizzati, altri no. Probabilmente avranno litigato a volte, si saranno fatti scenate di gelosia, forse ogni tanto uno dei due alza gli occhi al cielo e sbuffa. Ma continuano a stringersi l'un l'altro perchè è questo che li fa felici, questo che scalda i loro cuori, hanno *bisogno* l'uno dell'altro. Perchè la loro coppia è ben altro che due persone con interessi in comune, che stanno bene assieme.
> Altro che amicizia, questo è amore, che ha un rischio che non è ragionevole, una durata che non è calcolabile, motivazioni irrazionali. E che porta dolore, tanto dolore, quando finisce. Ma, IMHO, ne vale sempre la pena.


Quoto, da appendere al muro


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :lecca: :risata:


Io? Proprio tu? Sono basito da tanta sfacciataggine, parbleu.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Proprio tu? Sono basito da tanta sfacciataggine, parbleu.


rido ai tuoi ridicoli tentativi di scusarti per aver dato della frocia e buco ad una signora... fattene una ragione.. l'hai fatto... sarà stata una gaffe ma non puoi negare l'evidenza... 
basito lo sono io di come un uomo possa usare dei termini per definire una signora...


----------



## tesla (11 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora ti dico ccosa è amore?
> 
> Amore non è tempo libero e hobbies in comune, è l'avere affianco una persona che c'è! Avere affianco una persona che ti capisce e che quando non ti capisce ti accetta, con la quale non devi gareggiare per sembrare meglio di altri, ma che devi essere te stesso, sempre.
> L'amore è il sostegno della mia compagna in questo mio momento orribile, è il suo voler bene mia madre come se fosse sua madre, è il suo comprendere che avrò davanti mesi di merda e che di hobby con lei non ne avrò manco mezzo, eppure non scappa a far sparire capppelle con spaccate mirabolanti.
> ...


daniele c'è :up:


ma non gli bacio le chiappe


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> rido ai tuoi ridicoli tentativi di scusarti per aver dato della frocia e buco ad una signora... fattene una ragione.. l'hai fatto... sarà stata una gaffe ma non puoi negare l'evidenza...
> basito lo sono io di come un uomo possa usare dei termini per definire una signora...


Ahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahah! Hai ragione, però. Sono uno scostumato.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> daniele c'è :up:
> 
> 
> ma non gli bacio le chiappe



fallo girare  allora


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Tesla*

Ho grande stima di te...ma quando fai così mi girano le palle!DANIELE C'è, ED ESIGO CHE GLI VENGA BACIATO IL CULO IN Più RIPRESE,troppo facile scrivere quoto,condivido,STI CAZZI!!!DOVETE DA BACIARGLI IL CULO PUNTO!!!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho grande stima di te...ma quando fai così mi girano le palle!DANIELE C'è, ED ESIGO CHE GLI VENGA BACIATO IL CULO IN Più RIPRESE,troppo facile scrivere quoto,condivido,STI CAZZI!!!DOVETE DA BACIARGLI IL CULO PUNTO!!!


ti quoto fratè :up:  tutti a baciare il culo di Daniele  ad Horas


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

PER FORTUNA CI SEI TU QUI DENTRO,NON C'è UN MINIMO DI ORDINE...........!!Ringrazio il cielo sei arrivato qui!!! SE PUOI FAMMI UN FAVORE,facciamo una scaletta con tutti I FORUMISTI CHE DOVRANNO BACIARE IL CULO A DANIELE PENA IL BAN DA QUESTO SITO......!Chiaramente io e te siamo esclusi,fratè LA PRIMA DEVE ESSERE MINERVA,POI JOEY,POI FAI TU ESIGO GLI VENGA BACIATO IL CULO SENZA TROPPE STORIE!!!!


----------



## tesla (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho grande stima di te...ma quando fai così mi girano le palle!DANIELE C'è, ED ESIGO CHE GLI VENGA BACIATO IL CULO IN Più RIPRESE,troppo facile scrivere quoto,condivido,STI CAZZI!!!DOVETE DA BACIARGLI IL CULO PUNTO!!!




una al massimo


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> PER FORTUNA CI SEI TU QUI DENTRO,NON C'è UN MINIMO DI ORDINE...........!!Ringrazio il cielo sei arrivato qui!!! SE PUOI FAMMI UN FAVORE,facciamo una scaletta con tutti I FORUMISTI CHE DOVRANNO BACIARE IL CULO A DANIELE PENA IL BAN DA QUESTO SITO......!Chiaramente io e te siamo esclusi,fratè LA PRIMA DEVE ESSERE MINERVA,POI JOEY,POI FAI TU ESIGO GLI VENGA BACIATO IL CULO SENZA TROPPE STORIE!!!!


SEGUONO: STERMY, CONTE, SBRI, SIMY, ANNUCCIA  FREE....


----------



## TaraEffe (11 Settembre 2012)

*GRAZIE A TUTTI*

In questi due giorni mi avete dato un sacco su cui riflettere, molti punti di vista e angolazioni diverse. Sono piena di punti interrogativi e mi ricordo molto questa faccina:  il che, è una cosa positiva. 

Adesso, stranamente, ho voglia di fermarmi un po' a riflettere e tirare qualche filo. Dico stranamente perchè fare ordine nella mia testa è una cosa che faccio di rado. 
*
Grazie sia si traditori che hai traditi per avermi letta.* Un grazie speciale a *Simy, Joey Blow, Ultimo,  Demoralizio, Sbriciolata, Erab, Aristocrat, Oceansize, Tebe, Perplesso, FataIgnorante, Contepinceton, ed anche a Daniele, *che quando non insulta fa molto riflettere 
Tornerò quando avrò qualche punto interrogativo in meno, e magari sarò, come voi, in grado di aiutare qualcun altro. 
*GRAZIE! 
*


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> una al massimo



precisazione doverosa :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> In questi due giorni mi avete dato un sacco su cui riflettere, molti punti di vista e angolazioni diverse. Sono piena di punti interrogativi e mi ricordo molto questa faccina:  il che, è una cosa positiva.
> 
> Adesso, stranamente, ho voglia di fermarmi un po' a riflettere e tirare qualche filo. Dico stranamente perchè fare ordine nella mia testa è una cosa che faccio di rado.
> *
> ...


A presto.


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> In questi due giorni mi avete dato un sacco su cui riflettere, molti punti di vista e angolazioni diverse. Sono piena di punti interrogativi e mi ricordo molto questa faccina:  il che, è una cosa positiva.
> 
> Adesso, stranamente, ho voglia di fermarmi un po' a riflettere e tirare qualche filo. Dico stranamente perchè fare ordine nella mia testa è una cosa che faccio di rado.
> *
> ...



e vabbè ma mica serve che te ne vai è!


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> SEGUONO: STERMY, CONTE, SBRI, SIMY, ANNUCCIA FREE....


uff. e vabbè solo per far contento Oscuro...UNA SOLAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> In questi due giorni mi avete dato un sacco su cui riflettere, molti punti di vista e angolazioni diverse. Sono piena di punti interrogativi e mi ricordo molto questa faccina:  il che, è una cosa positiva.
> 
> Adesso, stranamente, ho voglia di fermarmi un po' a riflettere e tirare qualche filo. Dico stranamente perchè fare ordine nella mia testa è una cosa che faccio di rado.
> *
> ...


 de nada.. torna presto..:smile:.


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> SEGUONO: STERMY, CONTE, SBRI, SIMY, ANNUCCIA  FREE....


se, campa cavallo....

hai voja co' me quanti raffreddori ar culo se pijera' Daniele a furia de sta' a culinaria?

ahahah


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> uff. e vabbè solo per far contento Oscuro...UNA SOLAAAAAAAAAA!



sarà un evento da:


:foto:


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Tesla e*

ALLORA non ci siamo capiti,le chiappe sono due E TU DAI DUE BCI,E SE DANIELE NE VUOLE ALTRI ESIGO CHE GLI VENGANO DATI MA CHE FATE COME CAZZO VI PARE?????


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se, campa cavallo....
> 
> hai voja co' me quanti raffreddori ar culo se pijera' Daniele a furia de sta' a culinaria?
> 
> ahahah



ahahahaha
 stermy. non gradisci?   ahahaha


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ahahahaha
> stermy. non gradisci?   ahahaha


manco er mio me bacio figurati quello dell'artri...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

Vabbè basta con i sofismi,incomincia a contattare tutti in pvt e vediamo la disponibilità di daniele,fammi sapere per domani..come vanno le cose,io contatto admin!MI RACCOMANDO LA PRIMA MINERVA!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

STAVOLTA UN BEL BACIO SUR CULO TI TOCCHERà PROPRIO DARLO!!!


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> STAVOLTA UN BEL BACIO SUR CULO TI TOCCHERà PROPRIO DARLO!!!


COR CAZZO!!!

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> COR CAZZO!!!
> 
> ahahahah



nel senso che non glielo dai o che lo baci cor


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che non glielo dai o che lo baci cor


va bene uguale


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Cor cazzo?se a daniele va bene...affari vostri,MA IL CULO GLIeLO DEVI DA BACIARE!!!


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che non glielo dai o che lo baci cor


aspe' che ce penso n'attimino...

pero' voi pijate pure impegni...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cor cazzo?se a daniele va bene...affari vostri,MA IL CULO GLIeLO DEVI DA BACIARE!!!


NONE...

ma na' sorella nun ce sta'?

pure na' gugggina. ar limite...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

MI SPIACE PRENDI CONTATTI CON DANIELE MA UN CULO ò DEVI DA BACIARE!!!


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> aspe' che ce penso n'attimino...
> 
> pero' voi pijate pure impegni...
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> NONE...
> 
> ma na' sorella nun ce sta'?
> 
> ...


 e dai stermy non farti pregare.. in fondo è quello che hai sempre desiderato....


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> MI SPIACE PRENDI CONTATTI CON DANIELE MA UN CULO ò DEVI DA BACIARE!!!


Uno...generico?

enno'..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oppure sono due che sono partiti con dei sogni. Quasi certamente alcuni li hanno realizzati, altri no. *Probabilmente avranno litigato a volte, si saranno fatti scenate di gelosia, forse ogni tanto uno dei due alza gli occhi al cielo e sbuffa. Ma continuano a stringersi l'un l'altro perchè è questo che li fa felici, questo che scalda i loro cuori, hanno bisogno l'uno dell'altro. Perchè la loro coppia è ben altro che due persone con interessi in comune, che stanno bene assieme.*
> Altro che amicizia, questo è amore, che ha un rischio che non è ragionevole, una durata che non è calcolabile, motivazioni irrazionali. E che porta dolore, tanto dolore, quando finisce. Ma, IMHO, ne vale sempre la pena.



mi permetto: se questa roba di cui parli esiste, non può avere una fine


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi permetto: se questa roba di cui parli esiste, non può avere una fine


:up:  buongiorno signora Chiara


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Voglio qualcuno con cui condividere degli interessi per fare qualcosa di produttivo insieme. Qualcuno che nel fine settimana non stia a casa a cucinare e pulire, qualcuno con cui fare sempre qualcosa. Puo' sembrare strano ma... ancora non l'ho trovato. Un mio ex mi ha detto che soffro di iper-attivismo... cerco quindi una persona iperattiva. E non l'ho ancora trovata. E quando vado d'accordo con qualcuno mi domando se forse... potrei avere più complicità con quella persona. E allora tradisco. Mi annoio facilmente. Sono così in tutto: studi, lavoro, relazioni. E' possibile cambiare questo? Accontentarsi ed essere felici?


no


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Fratè anche chiara deve baciare.......!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :up:  buongiorno signora Chiara



Buongiorno battiato

appena tornata dall'isola deserta con la palmetta al centro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

*buongiorno oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Fratè anche chiara deve baciare.......!!



cosa dovrei baciare?


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fratè anche chiara deve baciare.......!!



ok..mo' glielo chiedo


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cosa dovrei baciare?


il culo di daniele


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..mo' glielo chiedo


Buongiorno bella Simy :smile:


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fratè anche chiara deve baciare.......!!


non per nulla è collocata al sesto posto:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il culo di daniele


dipende da chi l'ha già fatto prima di me

non posso prendermi tutti quei germi.....:carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno battiato
> 
> appena tornata dall'isola deserta con la palmetta al centro



signora Chiara mi permetta di dubitare che l'isola fosse deserta...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non per nulla è collocata al sesto posto:up:


di che state parlando?

quale sesto posto?


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Allora*

IL CULO DI DANIELE Và BACIATO SENZA NESSUNA SCUSA!!!!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di che state parlando?
> 
> quale sesto posto?



 la fila per accedere a baciare il culo al sor Daniele


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno bella Simy :smile:


:bacio:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> IL CULO DI DANIELE Và BACIATO SENZA NESSUNA SCUSA!!!!


parbleu


vabbè, visto che daniele mi vuole bene si può fare...

ma la sua ragazza non sarà gelosa


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non per nulla è collocata al sesto posto:up:


quinto...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quinto...
> 
> ahahahah


 te sei al primo posto ahahahahahaha


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> te sei al primo posto ahahahahahaha



il primo è di Minerva! non contraddire Oscuro!


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il primo è di Minerva! non contraddire Oscuro!


 ah già scusa avevo dimenticato... meno male che ci sei tu ........


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il primo è di Minerva! non contraddire Oscuro!


Brava...

strunz...(alias Battiato)...sint'a Simo'...

e' pure ragioniera...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Brava...
> 
> strunz...(alias Battiato)...sint'a Simo'...
> 
> ...



vabbè ti avevo collocato al primo posto aex equo con minerva.. 

ma mi sa che retrocedi al secondo posto lutamma ahahahahahahha


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :lecca:   :risata:


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fallo girare  allora



ma a Tesla?
No scusa ma non credo che sia brava con i soffocotti.


E poi l'unica vera pompinara per daniele sono io e solo io.
Muore dalla voglia di provare il mio famosissimo soffocotto a squalo




comunque confermo che daniele c'è.
Non sempre ma c'è.
E quando c'è lo smeraldo pure.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma a Tesla?
> No scusa ma non credo che sia brava con i soffocotti.
> 
> 
> ...


vorrei provarlo anch'io il tuo soffocotto a squalo:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ah già scusa avevo dimenticato... *meno male che ci sei tu ........
> *


non a caso 





exStermy ha detto:


> Brava...
> 
> strunz...(alias Battiato)...sint'a Simo'...
> 
> ...


perdonalo! non c'è niente da fare...se non ci fossi io quà succederebbe un casino:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> vorrei provarlo anch'io il tuo soffocotto a squalo:mrgreen:


nel tuo caso er pesciolino rosso che c'hai sulla lavatrice basta e sta pure largo...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nel tuo caso er pesciolino rosso che c'hai sulla lavatrice basta e sta pure largo...
> 
> ahahahah



quello me lo hai lasciato tu quando mi hai beccato con tu sorella ahahaaha


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quello me lo hai lasciato tu quando mi hai beccato con tu sorella ahahaaha


quello me dicesti che to' facesti fritto perche' la Caritas era in ferie...

e la lavatrice?

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quello me dicesti che to' facesti fritto perche' la Caritas era in ferie...
> 
> e la lavatrice?
> 
> ahahahah


 venduta anche quella ahaahahahaha


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> venduta anche quella ahaahahahaha



:unhappy: oddio pure i panni da lavare!
non bastavano i piatti?:rotfl:


----------



## tesla (11 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma a Tesla?
> No scusa ma non credo che sia brava con i soffocotti.


fff:  confermooooo


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy: oddio pure i panni da lavare!
> non bastavano i piatti?:rotfl:



 amore tranquilla era la lavatrice di casa non quella della nostra alcova segreta


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> amore tranquilla era la lavatrice di casa non quella della nostra alcova segreta



ma perchè, noi andiamo nell'alcova segreta a fare la lavatrice?

lo dicevo che di te non c'è da fidarsi!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, noi andiamo nell'alcova segreta a fare la lavatrice?
> 
> lo dicevo che di te non c'è da fidarsi!:rotfl:


ecchede' un triangolo?

comunque la centrifuga ha un suo porco perche'...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, noi andiamo nell'alcova segreta a fare la lavatrice?
> 
> lo dicevo che di te non c'è da fidarsi!:rotfl:



 andiamo nell'alcova segreta a farlo SULLA lavatrice con la centrifuga al massimo :mrgreen::up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Ecco*

ECCO CHE SI SVACCA IL TUTTO... HO PARLATO DI UN SIGNORILE BACIACULO...CAZZO C'ENTRANO I POMPINI?ma si puo essere così volgari ogni volta????Si può???


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> andiamo nell'alcova segreta a farlo SULLA lavatrice con la centrifuga al massimo :mrgreen::up:


e te da quanti giri ce l'hai?

a me e' tubbbbo e fa i 2500giri...

in discesa vabbe'..

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e te da quanti giri ce l'hai?
> 
> a me e' tubbbbo e fa i 2500giri...
> 
> ...



 ahhaahahahaahaah :up:


----------



## tesla (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ECCO CHE SI SVACCA IL TUTTO... HO PARLATO DI UN SIGNORILE BACIACULO...CAZZO C'ENTRANO I POMPINI?ma si puo essere così volgari ogni volta????Si può???



fff:


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Tesla*

Tesla confido in te.....rendi gioiso quel sedere pensieroso e ogni tanto depresso!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tesla confido in te.....rendi gioiso quel sedere pensieroso e ogni tanto depresso!!:up:


io dico che se er culo diventa canterino e' peggio...

poi fate voi...

io v'ho avvisato...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

Minchia! un mucchio di pagine da leggere! 

Ma stavolta non mi fregate! non le leggo! son soltanto cazzate.


----------



## Irene (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> può anche non aver funzionato ma:
> 
> mai paragonato l'amore al tempo libero
> mai saltata da un letto ad un altro per trovare l'amore
> ...



bella la Simy...:good:


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> bella la Simy...:good:


ciao tesoro :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao tesoro :carneval:


Mi state dicendo che è partita bene e ora se la sta rigirando per raccontarsela?


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi state dicendo che è partita bene e ora se la sta rigirando per raccontarsela?


:yes:


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


Andiamo bene...:unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! un mucchio di pagine da leggere!
> 
> Ma stavolta non mi fregate! non le leggo! son soltanto cazzate.



Ultimo sei molto scettico...


----------



## passante (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però quella di destra non sono io...


 sei quello di sinistra??

:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sei quello di sinistra??
> 
> :singleeye:


vedi che il nostro è un amore possibile? uomo di poca fede...


----------



## passante (11 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! un mucchio di pagine da leggere!
> 
> Ma stavolta non mi fregate! non le leggo! son soltanto cazzate.


----------



## passante (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedi che il nostro è un amore possibile? uomo di poca fede...


:inlove:


----------



## Sole (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> può anche non aver funzionato ma:
> 
> mai paragonato l'amore al tempo libero
> mai saltata da un letto ad un altro per trovare l'amore
> ...


Ti quoto moltissimo Simy 

Mi dispiace solo non poter sottoscrivere il terzo punto.


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti quoto moltissimo Simy
> 
> Mi dispiace solo non poter sottoscrivere il terzo punto.





grazie tesoro!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti quoto moltissimo Simy
> 
> Mi dispiace solo non poter sottoscrivere il terzo punto.


----------

